# Evangelicals explain their support for Trump. It's the racism that stands out.



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

*Judgment Days*
*
In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*



> A few leaders have publicly dissented from such views, aware of the Southern Baptist history of whiffing on the big moral questions of the day — such as during the civil rights era, when most pastors either defended segregation or remained silent. The president of the Southern Baptist Convention’s ethics commission, Russell Moore, asked whether Christians were “really ready to trade unity with our black and brown brothers and sisters for this angry politician?” One prominent black pastor, Lawrence Ware, left the denomination altogether, writing that the widespread reluctance to criticize Trump on racial issues revealed a “deep commitment to white supremacy.” The new president of the Southern Baptist Convention, J.D. Greear, said church culture had “grown too comfortable with power and the dangers that power brings.”
> 
> But all those discussions were taking place far from the rank-and-file. The Southern Baptists who filled the pews every Sunday were making their own moral calculations about Trump in the privacy of a thousand church sanctuaries in cities and towns such as Luverne, population 2,700, an hour south of the state capital of Montgomery.
> 
> It was a place where it was hard to drive a mile in any direction without passing some church or sign about the wages of sin, where conversations about politics happened in nodding circles before Sunday school, or at the Chicken Shack after, and few people paid attention to some national Southern Baptist leader.




This is a really good read for all those of us who absolutely cannot grasp how people who call themselves people of faith have embraced an obviously unchristian man.

Most of it seems to be a reaction to Obama, and the lies they chose to believe about him. Which - I mean, that's not really any surprise.

What is going to be a surprise is when they get turned away at the pearly gates.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

Funnily enough, it is Obama and his church that will be turned away from heaven for their racism.

Just like most Democrats with their unrelenting and ever escalating racism against white people.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

There is no "meaning of morality" where this man is concerned. And for a moment I'm going to go back twenty years, to when I was a woman of faith.

I don't think God will forgive their hatred of Obama, believing the lies, and supporting a man who exemplifies in no wise the faith they profess. I don't believe God would turn a blind eye to all the suffering of the separated children and parents, which the "Christians" are fine with, because they don't grasp the concept of sanctuary, refugees, or asylum.

I don't think he'd be okay with them turning a blind eye to the damage being done to our planet.

And I KNOW he wouldn't be okay with them forcing women to stay pregnant when she won't be able to feed, clothe and shelter the child upon arrival.

Unless they are all developmentally disabled and they get a pass because they honestly couldn't discern the truth, I believe ALL of what they are doing to this planet and to this country is unforgivable in the truly greater scheme of things.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...



Donald Trump seems the farthest any person with Christian values would support


----------



## Claudette (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...



OMG What a load of horseshit.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...





Witchit said:


> What is going to be a surprise is when they get turned away at the pearly gates.



you got inside information from Simon Peter?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> This is a really good read for all those of us who absolutely cannot grasp how people who call themselves people of faith have embraced an obviously unchristian man.
> Most of it seems to be a reaction to Obama, and the lies they chose to believe about him. Which - I mean, that's not really any surprise.
> What is going to be a surprise is when they get turned away at the pearly gates.


Always quite humorous when atheist liberals like you try to lecture Christian people about their faith and how they should practice it.   ...     ...


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...



You didn't read the article, did you. 

No. Of course you didn't.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really good read for all those of us who absolutely cannot grasp how people who call themselves people of faith have embraced an obviously unchristian man.
> ...



I did thirty years in the Assembly of God so you can just forget about trying that argument on me.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...



Yup! A big part of why I left the church was hateful people such as these (both in the article, and on this board). The fact that they can make excuses for all the hatred and ugliness just helps me to understand - there is no God. He's just a bludgeon they use to try to get their way.

Disgusting gits.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *I did thirty years in the Assembly of God* so you can just forget about trying that argument on me.


You make it sound like it was a prison sentence.

Why did the church kick you out?   .....


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...



The Democrats have a lot of explaining to do.
Klan
Nation of Islam
La Raza
Black Panthers
Brown Berets
BLM
Muslim Brotherhood
Aztlán Nationalist


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Just like you ran away from my post.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 24, 2018)

Not every person of Faith is a Christian. Please remember that. 

A large percentage of the Christian voters I know considered Trump to be the lesser of two evils politically and Morally.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Adultery.  Casinos.  Beauty pageants.  Greed.  Lust.  Envy.  Porn stars.  Multiple marriages.  Fraudulent ripoff schools.  Vodka.  Pussy grabbing. Pathological lying.  Regular bearing of false witness.

What's an evangelical not to like?

"Trump would NEVER bake a cake for a Mexican homo!"


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...



The Klan is comprised of conservatives, same as it ever was.

Apparently you never heard of the Southern Strategy.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Adultery.  Casinos.  Beauty pageants.  Greed.  Lust.  Envy.  Porn stars.  Multiple marriages.  Fraudulent ripoff schools.  Vodka.  Pussy grabbing. Pathological lying.  Daily false witnessing.
> What's an evangelical not to like?


 Trump wasn't trying to be elected Pope.

But he is a saint when compared to Hillary.   ....


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Not every person of Faith is a Christian. Please remember that.
> 
> A large percentage of the Christian voters I know considered Trump to be the lesser of two evils politically and Morally.


What a pile of horseshit.

When you vote for the lesser of two EVILS, you are still voting for EVIL.

There were far better men in the GOP primaries.  Trump was the worst scum of the lot.

So don't give me this "lesser of evils" bullshit.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...



So Christian's should have voted for lying, crooked Hillary, who is an abortionist to boot?


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Adultery.  Casinos.  Beauty pageants.  Greed.  Lust.  Envy.  Porn stars.  Multiple marriages.  Fraudulent ripoff schools.  Vodka.  Pussy grabbing. Pathological lying.  Daily false witnessing.
> ...


No one said he was.

But plenty of people actually believe this fuckwit was sent by God.  That's some seriously deluded thinking.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


Christians should have voted for anyone other than Trump in the primaries.

And Trump donated to abortionists.  More than he donated to Republicans.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Not every person of Faith is a Christian. Please remember that.
> ...



That's funny considering you voted for Hillary.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Trump donated millions to abortionists.  

And the rubes are okay with that. 

"He made money off the deaths of the unborn.  That makes it okay!"


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> "Trump would NEVER bake a cake for a Mexican homo!"


Don't give up.

I'm sure you can find someone to bake it for you.  ...


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Now explain away the rest of the list, idiot.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Trump donated millions to abortionists.
> 
> And the rubes are okay with that.
> 
> "He made money off the deaths of the unborn.  That makes it okay!"



Not recently.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


I didn't vote for either one, retard.

Try again.

You people have no idea what to do when confronted by someone with integrity who lives by and sticks to his principles, except to make shit up about them.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump donated millions to abortionists.
> ...


BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!

Oh, man.  That's priceless.

I had no idea God has a statute of limitations for aiding and abetting the murder of the unborn!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Evangelicals supported Jim Crow till the end. They couldn’t care less if fellow Christians were discriminated against.......they were black


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


This country would probably be gone by now if Hillary had won, and plenty of people thought she was a shoe-in in 2014-2015.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



You didn't vote for Hillary over Trump?  Riiiiight.  Not only are you vile and profane, you're also a liar.  Of course you're a liar, after all, you're a liberal.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


People said the same thing about what would happen if Obama won.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


I did not vote for either one.  And now you are bearing false witness.

The stench of the hypocrisy of Trumpies always surfaces.  Every time.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Trump's position on something 20 years ago wasn't relevant in 16'.  I'm obviously talking to a fool.  Carry on.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Man, that was too easy.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


You hypocrites didn't mind going back many decades to dig up dirt about Obama and Hillary.

Keep digging, hypocrite.  I enjoy bitch slapping you with your own benchmarks.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Not really.

We believed Obama started us down that path, but Hillary’s election victory would have solidified the Balkanization and the crippling regulations and taxes.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Hillary is not a conservative


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



She's a centrist. But since you never bothered to do any research, you don't know that.


----------



## DOTR (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



   You were so much better than those yokels in the congregation.  You just had to remove yourself.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Trump's position on something 20 years ago wasn't relevant in 16'.  I'm obviously talking to a fool.  Carry on.



The stench of hypocrisy, ladies and gentlemen.

"Something 20 years ago", you say?

Hmmmmm:


K9Buck said:


> By the way, Obama was good buddies with the infamous terrorist Bill Ayers.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2018)

Evangelicals explain their support for Trump. It's the racism that stands out.

Wow, this is a revelation.  Had no idea.

----- said nobody, anywhere ever.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> What is going to be a surprise is when they get turned away at the pearly gates.


Yes. Let us know how it feels.

Judge not, lest you be judged, for by whatever judgement you judge others, YOU SHALL be judged. -- your Saviour


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 24, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really good read for all those of us who absolutely cannot grasp how people who call themselves people of faith have embraced an obviously unchristian man.
> ...


These people are not Christians, even though they advertise themselves as such. They are an abomination.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

We can now see how Trump was able to deceive and seduce Christians planted in shallow soil.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > What is going to be a surprise is when they get turned away at the pearly gates.
> ...



He's your god, not mine.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



OMG, Hillary is far left wing like Obama


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Evangelicals explain their support for Trump. It's the racism that stands out.
> 
> Wow, this is a revelation.  Had no idea.
> 
> ----- said nobody, anywhere ever.



Actually, about 1/3 of the country has no idea.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Who was also a centrist.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > What is going to be a surprise is when they get turned away at the pearly gates.
> ...


No cakes for homos!


----------



## OldLady (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Funnily enough, it is Obama and his church that will be turned away from heaven for their racism.
> 
> Just like most Democrats with their unrelenting and ever escalating racism against white people.


It sounds like they're going to need to build a few new wings on Hell if racists are going there.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Funny how those who reject the Christian God feel comfortable defining what a Christian is. Silly hypocrites!


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > What is going to be a surprise is when they get turned away at the pearly gates.
> ...


A woman married FOUR TIMES would not sign the state-issued marriage certificate of a couple of homos.

You know...because homos will wreck the institution.  BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!

How do you think judgment will go for her?


----------



## DOTR (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Who was also a centrist.



When compared to Pol Pot.


----------



## DOTR (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> He's your god, not mine.



   Yet you are not only the expert...you have inside info on who he favors?


----------



## EGR one (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...



Are you judging the validity of their faith?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


But these same "holy men" will extort sex from, and rape their slaves; excuse me, "wives."


----------



## Toro (Jul 24, 2018)

it's a good, balanced article.  From it

The only way to understand how a Christian like him could support a man who boasted about grabbing women’s crotches, Terry said, was to understand how he felt about the person Trump was still constantly bringing up in his speeches and who loomed large in Terry’s thoughts: Hillary Clinton, whom Terry saw as “sinister” and “evil” and “I’d say, of Satan.”

“She hates me,” Terry said, sitting in Crum’s office one day. “She has contempt for people like me, and Clay, and people who love God and believe in the Second Amendment. I think if she had her way it would be a dangerous country for the likes of me.”

As he saw it, there was the issue of Trump’s character, and there was the issue of Terry’s own extinction, and the choice was clear.

“He’s going to stick to me,” Terry said.

So many members of First Baptist saw it that way.​


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Toro said:


> it's a good, balanced article.  From it
> 
> The only way to understand how a Christian like him could support a man who boasted about grabbing women’s crotches, Terry said, was to understand how he felt about the person Trump was still constantly bringing up in his speeches and who loomed large in Terry’s thoughts: Hillary Clinton, whom Terry saw as “sinister” and “evil” and “I’d say, of Satan.”
> 
> “She hates me,” Terry said, sitting in Crum’s office one day. “She has contempt for people like me, and Clay, and people who love God and believe in the Second Amendment. I think if she had her way it would be a dangerous country for the likes of me.”​


These people have been inculcated with a persecution complex.  The irony is rich.

"The Deep State™ needs to stop persecuting me so I can keep the darkies and homos in their place!"


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2018)

LOL!  Talk about Moon Bat delusion to justify why their little bitch didn't win.  

Evangelicals voted for Trump for the same reason tens of millions of non Evangelicals voted for him. They wanted to make this country great again after the Obama disaster and Crooked Hillary was a terrible candidate that would have continued with that record..

Not any more complicated than that.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Adultery.  Casinos.  Beauty pageants.  Greed.  Lust.  Envy.  Porn stars.  Multiple marriages.  Fraudulent ripoff schools.  Vodka.  Pussy grabbing. Pathological lying.  Daily false witnessing.
> ...



I know, right?  Member when she was droning on and on about "grab 'em by the penis" and gyrating to mock a reporter's congenital disability when he wouldn't lie for her and walking in on teenage girls' dressing rooms and telling her minions to "beat the crap out of him, I'll pay your legal fees" and suggesting maybe the "second amendment people" could resolve it if Rump got elected and posing for soft-porn pics with Chelsea and making up "Joan Miller" and "Joan Baron" to "leak" salacious stories to the press about how she was fucking around while married and then admitting to using fake names and then denying it again after she'd already admitted it in court, and denying she ever went bankrupt (despite the obvious failures of the Hillary Shuttle, GoHillary travel, Hillary Vodka, Hillary Ice, Hillary Steaks, Hillary personalized vitamins where you send in your pee, and of course the infamous Hillary Casinos and the Hillary Fraud University) and wailing about "banning" and "registering" a religion and talking about the size of her clitoris on national TV and making up fake magazine covers with her picture and calling people "rapists" and declaring she would "never settle" her fraud suit and besides the judge from Indiana was "Mexican" and then paid out 25 million to settle so the Electrical College wouldn't have that suit to take into account and directly threatening the First, Fourth, Fifth and Eighth Amendments and referring to Nazi skinheads as "very fine people" and claiming not to know who David Duke is and sending phony Googly Image tweets about black people and telling pre-teen boys "I'll be dating you in a few years" and railing on and on about the Central Park Five even after they'd been exonerated by DNA and banging porn stars and playmates telling them "you remind me of my daughter" and then paying them off to shut up and saying "laziness is a trait in blacks, I really believe that" and pulling her pants down at a rally and accusing Canada of burning down the fucking White House and being a "security risk" and calling for a sports league (the only one remaining after she destroyed the USFL) to "fire the sumbitches" and crowing about how she'd pass "libel  laws" to shut the press up, declaring them the "enemy" and demanding "loyalty" rather than justice from the FBI and declaring the elections "rigged" and if she didn't win there would be "riots" and crowing how she'd be the greatest president God ever created and how "I alone can fix it"?

Me neither.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Flash said:


> Evangelicals voted for Trump for the same reason tens of millions of non Evangelicals voted for him.  They wanted to make this country great again after the Obama disaster and Crooked Hillary was a terrible candidate that would have continued with that record..
> 
> Not any more complicated than that.


The Obama Disaster™

300 percent growth in the Dow. Millions and millions of jobs created.  A faster recovery than any other nation hit by the Great Recession.

Whew!  We are so lucky to have survived!


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Homosexuals have wrecked the institution.

Now Democrats are becoming more and more friendly towards incest, pedophilia and bestiality using the same logic that they used to push gay marriage.

Even gay men like Brandon Straka see this.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

And now, Evangelicals will forever be associated with this:


*The GOP: The Party of Sexual Predators, Sex Traffickers and Corruption Under Trump*

So ... congratulations? I guess? I hope you're still not wondering why everybody is leaving the church though. Nasty.

Just a few of the bullet points:


10 former Ohio State Wrestlers, have accused Ohio representative Jim Jordan, of turning a blind eye to the sexual abuse of possibly more than 1,000 athletes and students. Jordan  was the Ohio State assistant wrestling coach from 1986 to 1994.
Trump’s former Kentucky campaign chair, Tim Nolan, was sentenced to 20 years in prison for human trafficking. Nolan forced or coerced multiple women, some of them minors, into performing sex acts.
Trumps former Oklahoma campaign chair, Ralph Shortey plead guilty to Child Sex Trafficking. He faces at least 10 years in federal prison.
Wesley Goodman, who was elected to the house of representatives last year, resigned. . Goodman has been accused of groping an 18-year-old college student. Jordan and Goodman came into power for their anti LGBTQ community rights and have both stated that marriage is between a man and woman. It is alleged, that Goodman had sex with a man in his office and sent explicit texts to other men as well.
Over 15 women have accused Donald Trump of harassing them sexually. at least 2 mistresses, Stormy Daniels and Karen McDougal have been paid off for their silence.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


Or any values at all, for that matter.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



May they never attempt to take the high road again. And if they do, we shall laugh and laugh. Oh, the humor.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 24, 2018)

When the crazy left starts lecturing Americans about "Christian faith" you know they are gone off the deep end.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Adultery.  Casinos.  Beauty pageants.  Greed.  Lust.  Envy.  Porn stars.  Multiple marriages.  Fraudulent ripoff schools.  Vodka.  Pussy grabbing. Pathological lying.  Regular bearing of false witness.
> 
> What's an evangelical not to like?
> 
> "Trump would NEVER bake a cake for a Mexican homo!"



*This must be today's Democrat talking points memo.
Attack Christians and cultivate racial tensions.
Same old story.*


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 24, 2018)

*Please Forgive Me Trump Supporters. I Was Once an Ignorant Demonrat/Communist*


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

whitehall said:


> When the crazy left starts lecturing Americans about "Christian faith" you know they are gone off the deep end.



But why wouldn't they?? This is a Christian nation, after all. Right? So unfortunate that some of us actually know what the bible says and can pull off a return bludgeon.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


^^

Reflexive whaboutism, copy paste, no human-level functioning brain required.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The southern baptist religion is a stupid cult. They have no place in Christianity.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



They were correct. Trump is trying to drain the Obama Swamp and the Swamp Creatures are outraged.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

whitehall said:


> When the crazy left starts lecturing Americans about "Christian faith" you know they are gone off the deep end.


I'm a Bill Buckley/Ronald Reagan conservative, dipshit.  You tards are so far off the conservative reservation it isn't even funny any more.

Trump is leading all of you to the far left cave and  you don't even know it.  He is a far left New York limousine liberal, and a textbook huckster.

He has you actually cheering his adultery, turning a blind eye to his massive overspending, and approving of his Keynesian economic policy.  He has you prostrate before a KGB thug.

And three milliseconds after he announces he is making single payer healthcare his number one domestic agenda item, you will line up to give your approval of that, too.

You all make me sick.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > When the crazy left starts lecturing Americans about "Christian faith" you know they are gone off the deep end.
> ...



Ahhhhh, wait, you're the Holy Spirit?


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Christ no. You've paid no attention to who is in his cabinet, have you? Nothing but grifters and thieves.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



There is no holy spirit.


----------



## jillian (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...


I think you annoyed the racist pondscum


----------



## jillian (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


Unless you’re a hack who hates your country


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> They were correct. Trump is trying to drain the Obama Swamp and the Swamp Creatures are outraged.



Drain the swamp? 


*Paul Manafort charged with conspiracy against the U.S.*
*

Rick Gates, Trump Campaign Aide, Pleads Guilty in Mueller Inquiry and Will Cooperate


Dr. Brenda Fitzgerald, head of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, resigns amid tobacco stock furor
*
*VA chief doctored email so wife could travel on taxpayer dime: watchdog*



*Speechwriter David Sorensen*
*resigns over domestic abuse allegations*


*Omarosa: 'I was haunted by tweets every single day'*


*Michael Flynn 'putting his life back together' after guilty plea in Mueller probe*



*Rob Porter's ex-wives detail abuse allegations*


*Forest Service chief Tony Tooke resigns amid sexual misconduct allegations*



*Steve Bannon: The Trump-whisperer's rapid fall from grace*



*Ryan Zinke’s Rocky, Scandal-Ridden Year at Interior*


*Scott Pruitt’s bizarre condo scandal and mounting ethics questions, explained*


*Pruitt's head o**f security abruptly resigns amid House panel probe*


*Tom Price, Trump’s scandal-plagued HHS secretary, is stepping down*



*Anthony Scaramucci: Fired from the White House after 10 days*




*Trump frustrated with Hicks' role in Porter scandal*


*The Final Humiliation of Reince Priebus*



*George Papadopoulos: The Mueller Probe's First Guilty Plea*



*Karen McDougal tells CNN Trump once tried to pay her after sex*



*Stormy Daniels describes her alleged affair with Donald Trump*


*F.B.I. Raids Office of Trump’s Longtime Lawyer Michael Cohen*


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

jillian said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...



I have a knack.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

*I’m automatically attracted to beautiful women — I just start kissing them, it’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab 'em by the pussy.*


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*I moved on her actually, she was down in Palm Beach and I failed. I’ll admit it. I did try to fuck her, she was married ... and I moved on her very heavily.*


----------



## EGR one (Jul 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...





Witchit said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No decent person takes the high road anymore, liberal progressives have churned it into a goat trail.  No group in history has ever done more to kill off high horses, churn up high roads and bring low the high grounds.  Then, they want to lecture the rest of us on morality.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > When the crazy left starts lecturing Americans about "Christian faith" you know they are gone off the deep end.
> ...


I am sure William Buckley and Ronald Reagan would turn a blind eye as the country erupts from riots and violence almost exclusively from the Democrats.....

Oh wait....


----------



## kaz (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...


Now explain how dems keep voting for a sexual preditor and poor blacks keep voting for a party that keeps them unemployed by massively importing poor people


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Why evangelicals support Trump

Divorced twice, cheated on three wives
Had child out of wedlock
Compulsive liar
Possibly the least generous billionaire in the US
Egotistical 
Unethical business practices


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 24, 2018)

*Most Americans get it.
Christians are not welcomed in the Democratic Party unless they check their morals at the door.*


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Well sure, just ask you.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Vote Trump Family Values™, but for GOD's SAKE DON'T BAKE A CAKE FOR A HOMO!


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> *Please Forgive Me Trump Supporters. I Was Once an Ignorant Demonrat/Communist*


I love this woman! A rare, honest human being.

Unfortunately, those who should watch it never will, but WILL voice their opinion on what they haven't seen.

Silly hypocrites.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


You say as you deflect and run away.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 24, 2018)

Bearing false witnesses? Twenty years ago the crazy jack booted left was ripping the Ten Commandments off a court house wall and now the hypocrites lecture us about Christian beliefs? You gotta be kidding. We just saw an unrepentant enabler for forty years of her husband's sexual abuse and a friend of one of H'wood's worst sexual abusers run for president and the crazy angry bigoted left lectures us about adultery.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


I know being anti-fascist is a big no no for the fundies.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

The mating call of a hypocritical evangelical Trump supporter:






*B-b-b-b-b-but Hillary!*


----------



## EGR one (Jul 24, 2018)

jillian said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...



Really?  That annoyed you?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Bearing false witnesses? Twenty years ago the crazy jack booted left was ripping the Ten Commandments off a court house wall and now the hypocrites lecture us about Christian beliefs? You gotta be kidding. We just saw an unrepentant enabler for forty years of her husband's sexual abuse and a friend of one of H'wood's worst sexual abusers run for president and the crazy angry bigoted left lectures us about adultery.


What does an old testament list of do's and don't have to do with our secular government/courts?


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

After church, evangelicals pile into a bus and go to one of Trump's temples to his god, built with the generous donations of the devoted flock who religiously attend these cathedrals:


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


What post was that?

__________________________

_PTBBE - Proud to be brown eyed_


----------



## DOTR (Jul 24, 2018)

Toro said:


> it's a good, balanced article.  From it
> 
> The only way to understand how a Christian like him could support a man who boasted about grabbing women’s crotches, Terry said, was to understand how he felt about the person Trump was still constantly bringing up in his speeches and who loomed large in Terry’s thoughts: Hillary Clinton, whom Terry saw as “sinister” and “evil” and “I’d say, of Satan.”
> 
> ...



   Yep. Racist as hell.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


As opposed to paying for abortions for his mistresses?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Bearing false witnesses? Twenty years ago the crazy jack booted left was ripping the Ten Commandments off a court house wall and now the hypocrites lecture us about Christian beliefs? You gotta be kidding. We just saw an unrepentant enabler for forty years of her husband's sexual abuse and a friend of one of H'wood's worst sexual abusers run for president and the crazy angry bigoted left lectures us about adultery.


Didn’t see evangelicals support Clinton, did you?

Why do they support Trump?


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Bearing false witnesses? Twenty years ago the crazy jack booted left was ripping the Ten Commandments off a court house wall and now the hypocrites lecture us about Christian beliefs? You gotta be kidding. We just saw an unrepentant enabler for forty years of her husband's sexual abuse and a friend of one of H'wood's worst sexual abusers run for president and the crazy angry bigoted left lectures us about adultery.


What's that have to do with Trump and the support he gets from evangelicals?

Do they live by their principles or not?

Tu quoque fallacies just blow up in your face and expose the hypocrisy.

I happen to be a member of a Pentacostal church.  I attend at least once a week, often twice.  Most of the congregation are big Trump supporters and that just baffles the shit out of me.

"B-b-b-b-b-but Hillary" does not excuse supporting a person as vile and evil as Trump.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Adultery.  Casinos.  Beauty pageants.  Greed.  Lust.  Envy.  Porn stars.  Multiple marriages.  Fraudulent ripoff schools.  Vodka.  Pussy grabbing. Pathological lying.  Regular bearing of false witness.
> 
> What's an evangelical not to like?
> 
> "Trump would NEVER bake a cake for a Mexican homo!"



I was unaware that Trump was running for the position of national Pastor!   As an adult, I never felt that the president should be the nation's moral barometer.  Why do you?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Adultery.  Casinos.  Beauty pageants.  Greed.  Lust.  Envy.  Porn stars.  Multiple marriages.  Fraudulent ripoff schools.  Vodka.  Pussy grabbing. Pathological lying.  Regular bearing of false witness.
> 
> What's an evangelical not to like?
> 
> "Trump would NEVER bake a cake for a Mexican homo!"



The "Seven Deadly Sins" are said to be:  

Pride
Greed
Lust
Envy
Gluttony
Wrath and
Sloth

I can't see a single one that Rump hasn't consumed like a gold plated porn cheeseburger that he'll send whiny "blood" tweets about if you call him out for getting fat on it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


The one about Wright’s racist congregation, which included Obama.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Let's not forget the origin of the Southern Baptist sect...they split off from the Baptists because of their support of slavery.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Occam's Razor

__________________

_PTBRH - Proud to be Right Handed_


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


Fallacy of the excluded middle.

Is this all you have?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Adultery.  Casinos.  Beauty pageants.  Greed.  Lust.  Envy.  Porn stars.  Multiple marriages.  Fraudulent ripoff schools.  Vodka.  Pussy grabbing. Pathological lying.  Regular bearing of false witness.
> ...



uhhhhmmmm..... check the topic here, Evelyn Wood.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


However. to the not-very-bright-nor-honest trumpanzee...what H. Clinton and Former President Obama did 20 years ago is still very relevant.    Oooooooooooooooooooooooookaaaaaay....


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


The middle have abandoned the Democrats too.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


They only repeat what they've been told to repeat.  Trumpanzees have been well-groomed.......easily groomed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Most Americans get it.
> Christians are not welcomed in the Democratic Party unless they check their morals at the door.*


Which, of course, is idiotic. You just made that up, and it contradicts every measure available to us.

Religious Landscape Study


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

The base has been deliberately dumbed down by their propagandists.  They have been reduced to brainless, unthinking parrots who bleev what they are told to bleev, and are discouraged from engaging in independent critical thinking.  Anyone who questions the propaganda is labeled an apostate, a Hillary supporter, an atheist, all of the above.  Any imposition of reality is to be blocked by a wall of tu quoques, false dilemmas, straw men, red herrings, and lies.

When one observes all the contradictory beliefs of a Fifth Avenue Republican, one can't help wonder why their heads don't explode from cognitive dissonance.   But that is because that would require cognition.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Yeah, Obama did something 20 years ago?


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

I used to be optimistic my Republican Party would recover from its insanity.  I used to be optimistic they would throw out the liars, hypocrites, bigots, and idiots who infected the party and were destroying it from within.

That is no longer the case.  Through apathy and misguided self-destructive appeasement of the invaders, the GOP has committed suicide.  The cancer has metastasized.

Trump is not the disease.  He is the crooked psychic healer come to gouge the ignorant family members around the bedside of the dying body for all they are worth.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

I remember the outrage evangelicals had over Bill Clinton’s womanizing

Strangely silent about Trump


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Define a christian for us then.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I remember the outrage evangelicals had over Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> Strangely silent about Trump


Oh, they aren't silent.  They actually celebrate his conquests.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 24, 2018)

In the 90's "Bake or die" wasn't being pushed on them
In the 90's  the whole transgender thing and bathroom thing wasn't being pushed for acceptance or else.


Right now their choice was between a party that despises them and wants to eventually break them, and an asshole with flaws who want's at worst to leave them alone and at best reserve their issues to the State/Local level.

and you wonder why they held their noses and support him?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> In the 90's "Bake or die" wasn't being pushed on them
> In the 90's  the whole transgender thing and bathroom thing wasn't being pushed for acceptance or else.
> 
> 
> ...



Evangelicals would rather condemn homosexuals than serial adulterers


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > it's a good, balanced article.  From it
> ...


Martyr complex....they don't feel whole unless they can get up on that cross.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...





Liberals anoint their candidates.....like calling Hussein god, or the messiah, or Jesus......all of which they did.


Here's a dozen reasons why Trump was elected by real Americans:

_
Most voted against the Democrats, 
against the mess Hussein Obama made of the economy,
against the corruption we've witnessed for decades,_
against awarding nuclear weapons to the 7th century savages,
against the anti-white bias of the Democrat Party,

against the flood of illegal immigrants who require welfare
against bringing millions of unvetted Muslim refugees from war-indoctrinated nations,
against redistribution of wealth, 
against the failed Liberal welfare industry, 
against being dictated to by the United Nothings,
against a failed Liberal education industry,
against $20 trillion national debt...

...and for the slim possibility of a rebirth of America.




"When secular leftists express frustration at how practicing Catholics (your humble servants) and evangelicals could ever vote for Donald Trump, the first thing they refuse to concede is the horror of the alternative.

They refuse to admit that Hillary Clinton clearly, forthrightly stood for abortion on demand, at any time, for any reason and even supported it having it funded by pro-life taxpayers. It’s what she and her husband called “safe, legal and rare.” Hillary and her crew even dismissed the videotaped baby-organ-selling grotesqueries of Planned Parenthood as somehow fictional. And they refuse to admit that Hillary Clinton represented the creeping extremism of the LGBT movement, with its emphasis on redesigning all the nation’s bathrooms, not to mention human nature."
Bozell & Graham Column: The Book Against Transgender Extremism


----------



## martybegan (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > In the 90's "Bake or die" wasn't being pushed on them
> ...



I don't see adulterers trying to get evangelicals to accept their adultery "or else".

This is one of the things most progressives don't get. People don't like being forced to accept things they don't like, and the sure as hell don't like government doing the forcing.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Ever find it curious that devout Christians will bake a cake for an adulterer but not a homosexual?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Why evangelicals support Trump
> 
> Divorced twice, cheated on three wives
> Had child out of wedlock
> ...


It's also why conservatives support Trump,  he's truly one of their own.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Dennis Hastert and Roy Moore .....both GOP and strongly supported by the GOP....now we have Jim Jordan who was required by law to report what his wrestlers told him and he did not....that is a crime.

And we have the posters who cannot distinguish between adults who consent and children who cannot consent....those people need to stay away from children..........and animals.

________________________
PTBBH - Proud to be brown haired.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I get a BIG chuckle out of every time they "claim" they are pro-life now.


----------



## Vel (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...


Turned away from the pearly gates? Are you saying that there are rules and regulations that you have to follow to get into heaven? Do they ask questions at the gate and then decide whether you belong there? Well damn. Who'd have thunk that Heaven didn't have open borders. My, my.


----------



## playtime (Jul 24, 2018)

i'd say holding onto their money is always first

israel

racism

in that order.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

whitehall said:


> When the crazy left starts lecturing Americans about "Christian faith" you know they are gone off the deep end.


Ok, you define your so-called christian faith for us....and how it dove-tails with trump.


----------



## playtime (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



they are only pro life until it's time to feed those babies, house them, give them an education & medical care...


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 24, 2018)

Toro said:


> it's a good, balanced article.  From it
> 
> The only way to understand how a Christian like him could support a man who boasted about grabbing women’s crotches, Terry said, was to understand how he felt about the person Trump was still constantly bringing up in his speeches and who loomed large in Terry’s thoughts: Hillary Clinton, whom Terry saw as “sinister” and “evil” and “I’d say, of Satan.”
> 
> ...



How do you say that these boobs "love God and believe in the Second Amendment" ? They are antithetical.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why evangelicals support Trump
> ...


Conservatives support Trump because he balanced the budget and Obama wouldn’t. 

It’s all about fiscal responsibility


----------



## martybegan (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are not comparing the right concepts. Have any of these bakers been asked to bake a cake celebrating a person's adultery?

In all these cases the defendants said they would provide goods of a point of sale nature to the plaintiffs, just not a wedding cake.  So they probably do sell to other sinners, they have just not been asked to bake a cake celebrating those specific sins. 

Why do you have to lie to make your point?


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

Vel said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...



Would you recognize a Bible if you saw one?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Evangelicals oppose

Healthcare for children
Food for poor families
Financial aid for single mothers

But baking a cake for a gay wedding?
They are outraged


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


The wedding celebrates adultery

Why bake a cake ?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 24, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



It was to people of integrity. You must be the 'other' guy.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wow, you got caught in your own concept, and now are "acting' stupid to get out.

I have shown why evangelicals would prefer a flawed Trump over a Democrat, and you just can't or won't see it.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Evangelicals oppose
> 
> Healthcare for children
> Food for poor families
> ...



More lies.

A lot of them oppose government doing the work of charities, charities many of them support of their own free will. 

It's about force. Forced charity, forced baking, forced political beliefs, OR ELSE.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Keep in mind...many of them are pushing for the End TImes as they know it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > They were correct. Trump is trying to drain the Obama Swamp and the Swamp Creatures are outraged.
> ...


You see, they have a TOTALLY different definition of "swamp" than normal people do.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



You sound just like an extreme leftist.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

EGR one said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


"No decent person takes the high road anymore"....Is that the 11th Commandment for fundies?


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evangelicals oppose
> ...


Helping people is not force

Tax dollars can be used for war....why do Christians oppose using them to help starving families?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...




 








__________________________
PTBCG - Proud to be College Graduate


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> I used to be optimistic my Republican Party would recover from its insanity.  I used to be optimistic they would throw out the liars, hypocrites, bigots, and idiots who infected the party and were destroying it from within.
> 
> That is no longer the case.  Through apathy and misguided self-destructive appeasement of the invaders, the GOP has committed suicide.  The cancer has metastasized.
> 
> Trump is not the disease.  He is the crooked psychic healer come to gouge the ignorant family members around the bedside of the dying body for all they are worth.



The extreme right has hijacked the GOP party using the same techniques of the extreme left.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Most Americans get it.
> Christians are not welcomed in the Democratic Party unless they check their morals at the door.*


I love the Irony....thank you.


----------



## Vel (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Well I wasn't foolish enough to spend 30 years in a church that I didn't believe in, if that's what you mean.  I'm just finding my daily amusement in the hypocrisy you're displaying. Carry on.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> I used to be optimistic my Republican Party would recover from its insanity.  I used to be optimistic they would throw out the liars, hypocrites, bigots, and idiots who infected the party and were destroying it from within.
> 
> That is no longer the case.  Through apathy and misguided self-destructive appeasement of the invaders, the GOP has committed suicide.  The cancer has metastasized.
> 
> Trump is not the disease.  He is the crooked psychic healer come to gouge the ignorant family members around the bedside of the dying body for all they are worth.


Follow the money....from church leader to politician to business leader to NRA leaders, I bet dollars to donuts they are addicted to the money laundered from the Russian mob.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Well, it's not as if adultery is mentioned in the bible or anything.......so, sure.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I remember the outrage evangelicals had over Bill Clinton’s womanizing
> 
> Strangely silent about Trump


The difference is that Slick Willie was in public office as governor and later president when he pursued his extracurricular activities.

While Trump's indiscretions took place as a private citizen before he was elected for political office.  ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Even had a commandment written about it
Nothing about homosexuality

Murder...Yup
Stealing....yup
Adultery....yup
Coveting....yup


Homosexuality?   Nope


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why type something so patently absurd? One cannot "push" for the end times.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What evangelicals like about Trump


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> View attachment 206739



Honey you seem to be the conflicted one here.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

Vel said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...



Really. That's the conclusion you've reached? Well of course it is! Because it makes no sense. I was a woman of faith for thirty years. Sunday morning, Sunday night, Wednesday night, Family Camp and revivals. 

And you?


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Did you sleep with the pastor?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What evangelicals like about Trump
> ...


Only YOURS is fake


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Prove it son. It shows what it shows.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm really just a Russian Bot trying to sully Bill's name. (rolling eyes)


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...



Apparently, your pastor sets a VERY shitty example.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Given your vehemency it is a logical question. Given your reaction I'm betting it was spot on.


----------



## Vel (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Bearing false witnesses? Twenty years ago the crazy jack booted left was ripping the Ten Commandments off a court house wall and now the hypocrites lecture us about Christian beliefs? You gotta be kidding. We just saw an unrepentant enabler for forty years of her husband's sexual abuse and a friend of one of H'wood's worst sexual abusers run for president and the crazy angry bigoted left lectures us about adultery.
> ...


Why do they support Trump? The evangelicals support Trump rather than Hillary because  they understand that he, at best, is probably a back sliding Christian and at worst, an atheist that will at least support their right to be Christians. They understand implicitly that Hillary was hostile towards their religion and perceived that she would ultimately have led to less religious freedom.


----------



## Vel (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Are you really having that much difficulty understanding the irony of you posting that people were bad Christians because they don't support people entering the country outside of the immigration rules and then telling people they won't get in to heaven because they don't follow church rules? Sorry, I thought it was a pretty obvious point.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Vel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


I see your point

As Christians, Trump will support their hatred  against Muslims, queers and negroes 

Trump will support white, Christian values at the expense of all others 

Less religious freedom but more protections of Christians as our preferred religion


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Vel said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...


Real Christians don’t celebrate ripping children away from their parents just because they are brown


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...


Fascinating.....seems to be something expected of fundies?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Exactly.   Nor make excuses for it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Aren't all those seeking asylum who are having their children caged christians?


----------



## Siete (Jul 24, 2018)

Trump shits all over the 10 commandments and the bible bangers support him -

F'em both.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



No, it's not and No. It's not.

I don't even want to know what church you go to, those people are all manner of fucked up.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Well, talk about using one's personal experience with religion and pastors.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 24, 2018)

_Racism _is the lie minorities are waking up to as they flee the Democratic Section 8 plantation.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Well, the Catholic hierarchy has the patent on pedophilia.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> _Racism _is the lie minorities are waking up to as they flee the Democratic Section 8 plantation.


So you say.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...



Can you imagine a CHRISTIAN (note CAPS) excusing such a cruel action as “Do unto Caesar” ?

Christians defending an atrocity as long as it is done by the government


----------



## Vel (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Read it as you wish. Not being an evangelical, I don't have a dog in the fight. I do understand though that if a person feels that someone is an existential threat to them, they're probably not going to vote for them.


rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Siete said:


> Trump shits all over the 10 commandments and the bible bangers support him -
> 
> F'em both.


I think he has done every one except “thou shall not kill”
And we can’t be sure of that one


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > _Racism _is the lie minorities are waking up to as they flee the Democratic Section 8 plantation.
> ...



Afraid of losing power from dependency ?


----------



## Vel (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


I really don't know anyone who celebrates that, Christian or not. However, back on topic, have a little consistency. Rules for all or rules for none. Just pick a position and stick to it.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...



Um, they were all Democrats. Even your beloved JFK said he diddnt have time to deal with black peoples issues. And yalls hero LBJ only saw blacks as a voting block to be exploited. Stupid post.


----------



## Siete (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Trump shits all over the 10 commandments and the bible bangers support him -
> ...



I forgot bible thumpers are the biggest liars and con artists on the planet ..

BUY MY MIRACLE SPRING WATER AND YOU'LL GET $$$$ IN THE FUTURE !


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



I think your infidelity is fair game.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



That's what I'm asking her about.


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2018)

Vel said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...




Very reasonable and well said.


Of course the Left can't hear you.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

I always have to laugh at non christians when they tell Christians "how" they should act or be".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> _Racism _is the lie minorities are waking up to as they flee the Democratic Section 8 plantation.


Unfortunately, the racist conservatives won't hire them, unless forced to do so.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> I always have to laugh at non christians when they tell Christians "how" they should act or be".


I guess they are just tired of the Christians telling everyone on the planet how they should be. You must be so tired out by that, that you didn't have the energy to mention it.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unfortunately, the racist conservatives won't hire them, unless forced to do so.



Thats just wrong in so many ways.  The market clamors for quality minority employees.  Minority employment is at an all time low.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, the racist conservatives won't hire them, unless forced to do so.
> ...


Sorry, I was being facetious, and visiting the other poster's fantasyland for a bit.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> I always have to laugh at non christians when they tell Christians "how" they should act or be".



Liberals use religion (or any other politically expedient wedge) like a sword


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > _Racism _is the lie minorities are waking up to as they flee the Democratic Section 8 plantation.
> ...




I've hired blacks. No one told me to. They resumes were ok and they interviewed ok, and that was good enough for me. 


Your words are the words of a fool.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > I always have to laugh at non christians when they tell Christians "how" they should act or be".
> ...


As do religious people. Oh...and a bomb, and a noose, and a stone, and....


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> As do religious people. Oh...and a bomb, and a noose, and a stone, and....



Only if you let them really.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > As do religious people. Oh...and a bomb, and a noose, and a stone, and....
> ...


Yeah, we used to. Then we formed a secular country based on rational law, scientific enlightenment, and classical liberalism. Now it is they who have to fit in...and they are still all crying about it....


----------



## impuretrash (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...




The only "racist" (using that term liberally) thing Trump ever did was suggest banning Muslims from entering the US. And just in case you didn't know, Muslim is not a race and Islam and Christianity have a long history of not getting along too well.


----------



## Votto (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...



I keep trying to tell them.

Vote for Hillary or burn in hell forever!

But all they do is just laugh at me for some reason.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


Dependency?   Honey, don't know what little shit hole country you come from, but here in the U.S., military retirement pay isn't a dependency...it's earned.  Something you are most likely not acquainted with.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

Votto said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


Well,to be fair ,"vote for Hillary " is a more reasonable, realistic demand than "believe in a zombie king!!".


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
I didn't refer to veterans.


----------



## Votto (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



For the last time, I refuse to believe in the zombie king Obama.

Hell, while he was in the Senate he did not even vote, so how could he be real?

No, he is really just an empty chair.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


You did when you made your moronic comment to me.  But we've learned to expect nothing but pretend support for veterans from trumpanzees.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

Votto said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Apparently, you are so terrified of baby Jaysus that you have to change the subject....


----------



## eagle7_31 (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...



Another alien life form heard from.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...


Thread title isn't supported by the OP.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > I always have to laugh at non christians when they tell Christians "how" they should act or be".
> ...



Poor kid, I'm not telling anyone how to live. You make your own choices and whatever they are have nothing to do with me.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Sure you did.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Poor kid, I'm not telling anyone how to live.


Well let the others know, would ya? Thanks in advance.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


I tell people how to live. 
I don't make them live that way. 

They aren't protected from hearing people talk about how they should live. 
We are protected from people who attempt to force us to live the way they dictate. 

But leftists have a disconnect over that. It's the result of their brain function disorder.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Poor kid, I'm not telling anyone how to live.
> ...



Unlike yourself I don't feel the need to meddle in other folks lives.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Good, I'm glad. But your mind reading is kind of an intrusion, as magical and glorious as it is, shaman.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Son, you don't answer to me, and yes you love to intrude and tell others how they think and feel. You don't like if someone turns the tables? You will ultimately answer to God.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Which god, shaman? Wait...did you just tell me what i have to do? 

Get that shitty voodoo out of here, shaman. Nobody is scared of your spirits and trinkets.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Yes, he did tell you what you have to do, if you want to gain heaven. 

And he doesn't have to get it out of here, and nobody is trying to scare you. It's just the truth. You are afraid of the truth, so you interpret that as *scary*. It doesn't matter. 

You will answer to God. You answer to God while you are on earth..and you will answer in a much bigger way in the hereafter. 

I can say that to you over and over again. If you don't like it, you can leave.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Nope, not my place to tell you what to do. You don't have to be afraid of anything but you will answer to God. There is only one God son.


----------



## EGR one (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



No, the high road is littered with the filth that progressives left when they held their last protest.  For people who claim to want to save the planet, they sure leave a mess in their wake.


----------



## EGR one (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Real Christians know that children are ripped from their parents every day in America.  It only seems to disturb the progressives when the parents are illegal, and they can turn it into political hay.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Vel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...


What religion celebrates taking children away from their parents?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

EGR one said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...


How many white children get pulled away as punishment for trespassing?


----------



## EGR one (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Now, you want to add conditions.  That pretty much depends on where and when you trespass.  Every time that a person is arrested, in this country, they are taken away from their children.  Sometimes for hours, sometimes for days, and sometimes for years.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

EGR one said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...


Yea...that is pretty much a condition

Rape, murder, drug dealing ....we take away children

Tresspassing?   We pretty much send them on their way


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Again...nobody is scared of your spirits and trinkets, shaman.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What religion celebrates taking children away from their parents


Humanism


----------



## sartre play (Jul 24, 2018)

We started having real problems when we mixed our faith & our politics, just my view,   government and God have a different agenda.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What religion celebrates taking children away from their parents
> ...


No it doesn't, and that's not a religion.


----------



## playtime (Jul 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evangelicals oppose
> ...



they favor forced religious litmus test for politicians..

& forced pregnancies.


----------



## playtime (Jul 24, 2018)

sartre play said:


> We started having real problems when we mixed our faith & our politics, just my view,   government and God have a different agenda.


----------



## playtime (Jul 24, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



done.  & it only  took about 5 secs.

Website caught running fake news of naked Bill Clinton photo

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/bill-clinton-in-the-nude/


----------



## playtime (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Trump shits all over the 10 commandments and the bible bangers support him -
> ...



if you see him walking down the middle of 5th ave.....




DUCK!


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 24, 2018)

EGR one said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...



And money. 
Democrats are the pro-child sex trafficking party.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 24, 2018)

sartre play said:


> We started having real problems when we mixed our faith & our politics, just my view,   government and God have a different agenda.


Our constitution is based upon liberty as defined biblically. 

When did we start having *real problems*? I maintain that when we got hysterical about separating out faith from politics is when the problems began.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...


/——/ You get a gold star for scrapping the bottom of the barrel


----------



## playtime (Jul 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> > We started having real problems when we mixed our faith & our politics, just my view,   government and God have a different agenda.
> ...



fortunately our founding fathers were wiser than you & your fundie ilk.


* U.S. Constitution - Article 6*
[...]

The Senators and Representatives before mentioned, and the Members of the several State Legislatures, and all executive and judicial Officers, both of the United States and of the several States, shall be bound by Oath or Affirmation, to support this Constitution; *but no religious Test shall ever be required as a Qualification to any Office or public Trust under the United States.

Jefferson's Letter to the Danbury Baptists
The Final Letter, as Sent*
To messers. Nehemiah Dodge, Ephraim Robbins, & Stephen S. Nelson, a committee of the Danbury Baptist association in the state of Connecticut.

Gentlemen

The affectionate sentiments of esteem and approbation which you are so good as to express towards me, on behalf of the Danbury Baptist association, give me the highest satisfaction. my duties dictate a faithful and zealous pursuit of the interests of my constituents, & in proportion as they are persuaded of my fidelity to those duties, the discharge of them becomes more and more pleasing.

Believing with you that religion is a matter which lies solely between Man & his God, that he owes account to none other for his faith or his worship, that the legitimate powers of government reach actions only, & not opinions, *I contemplate with sovereign reverence that act of the whole American people which declared that their legislature should "make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof,"* thus building a wall of separation between Church & State. Adhering to this expression of the supreme will of the nation in behalf of the rights of conscience, I shall see with sincere satisfaction the progress of those sentiments which tend to restore to man all his natural rights, convinced he has no natural right in opposition to his social duties.

I reciprocate your kind prayers for the protection & blessing of the common father and creator of man, and tender you for yourselves & your religious association, assurances of my high respect & esteem.

Th Jefferson
Jan. 1. 1802.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


OK. Here is the explanation for the entire list. The Democratic Party has nothing to do with any of the above listed organizations and movements.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


She's a republican lite neocon, which is why she didn't get more support than she did. Despite that, she still got 3 million more votes than Trump.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> We can now see how Trump was able to deceive and seduce Christians planted in shallow soil.


It doesn't take much. Just an R beside the name and they bend over backwards to make their "faith" fit the man.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 24, 2018)

Borillar said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Obama invited the Muslim Brotherhood, La Raza and BLM to the White House.
Obama gave a speech to the Black Panthers.
Obama volunteered to work for the Nation of Islam.
Hillary proudly said that Klansman Robert Byrd was her mentor.
The Democratic Party constantly panders to racist like the Brown Berets and Aztlán Nationalist.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

Borillar said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


They have as much to do with them as Republicans have to do with the KKK(actually more, but I am putting your idiocy in proper perspective).


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

playtime said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > sartre play said:
> ...


Jefferson’s inconsequential ramblings about religion is not the “founders”, idiot.

That is like taking a clip from an Obama’s democratic fundraiser in 2006 where he said he would like to see a single payer healthcare and insisting that America has had a single payer health care system since 2006.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Republicans throw babiesin jail and then forget where they are


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


The Republican platform and the KKK platform are identical


----------



## playtime (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



the first part is from the CONSTITUTION... you know who wrote that?

the founding fathers.   you dope.  & jefferson is inconsequential?  he was the author of the establishment clause which is what he was writing about to the Danburt Baptists.

That letter is considered to be very important.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 24, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


And yet they got 3 million more votes than Trump.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


The Nation of Islam and La Raza would agree with you.....


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Not really.

You don't have to be Christian to join the Republican Party.

Unless of course you want power in it....


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Who?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Since when?


----------



## Borillar (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Trump shits all over the 10 commandments and the bible bangers support him -
> ...


But he's pretty sure he won't lose any support if he does.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

playtime said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Your letter has nothing to do with what is written in the Constitution. All it says is that Catholics and Protestants cannot pillary each other legitimately for running as a person practicing their faith. The founders never would have dreamed that Muslims or Buddhists etc would be using this clause, much less some idiot trying to interpret religion out of the public square.

Jefferson’s personal feelings about religion were overruled by the other founding fathers. He was not the only one who had a say.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 24, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > I always have to laugh at non christians when they tell Christians "how" they should act or be".
> ...


The right uses it as a bludgeon.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 24, 2018)

Borillar said:


> The right uses it as a bludgeon.



How so specifically ?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wasn't there that rep from Virginia --- Erik the Cantor?


----------



## Vel (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Was there some part of "I really don't know anyone who celebrates that, Christian or not. " that you couldn't understand? I thought that was pretty clear. So given that we both agree that separating the illegal alien children from their illegal alien parents is the wrong thing to do, can you tell me why it makes someone a bad Christian if they believe there should be rules to get into the United States just as there are rules to follow to get into heaven?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Borillar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


Even on 5th Avenue?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Vel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...


And the punishment should fit the crime

Taking away children will not get you into heaven


----------



## Borillar (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump could perform a partial birth abortion on 5th Avenue and skull fuck the fetus and not lose any support from his zealots.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 24, 2018)

Witchit said:


> There is no "meaning of morality" where this man is concerned. And for a moment I'm going to go back twenty years, to when I was a woman of faith.
> 
> I don't think God will forgive their hatred of Obama, believing the lies, and supporting a man who exemplifies in no wise the faith they profess. I don't believe God would turn a blind eye to all the suffering of the separated children and parents, which the "Christians" are fine with, because they don't grasp the concept of sanctuary, refugees, or asylum.
> 
> ...




King David wasn't exactly moral either, or a fatass nasty sow. Boop!


----------



## Vel (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Hmmm got it. Now can you address the question? " can you tell me why it makes someone a bad Christian if they believe there should be rules to get into the United States just as there are rules to follow to get into heaven?"


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "meaning of morality" where this man is concerned. And for a moment I'm going to go back twenty years, to when I was a woman of faith.
> ...


So now we have a trumpanzee comparing trump to King David.......


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


And now the trumpanzees denigrate Founder Thomas Jefferson. 

____________________

PTBAA - Proud to be an American.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...




Compare you or Boop to King David. Who has the better body? He would not hit that! I wouldn't either!

Not unless you can beat me in a 50-yard dash. No woman has yet, maybe when I get to 70, provided I do.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


How about you quote some other founding father, or better yet, quote Jefferson for something other than his stance on religion.

You can’t. Because Jefferson and all the founders agree with me more than they would ever think about agreeing with traitors like you.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Borillar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Wouldn’t be the first


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

Borillar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Then he would be a Democrat.

I would never support a Democrat.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


The founders would be repulsed by today’s conservatives

Just like they were with the conservatives of their day


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

Vel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...


There are all kinds of rules and all kind of consequences

Taking babies is an excessive and cruel consequence

REAL Christians should be repulsed


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The founders were all well to the right of today’s conservatives.

They would be repulsed that Republicans support gay marriage, interracial marriage, integration, immigration from countries other than in Europe, “assault weapons” bans, secularism etc etc.

Democrats would just be seen as enemy combatants, even the most moderate ones like Jim Webb.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you're against abortion, amirite?


----------



## yidnar (Jul 24, 2018)

a large % of those children were being accompanied by human traffickers drug smugglers sex traffickers ect ...the children are temporarily separated until it could be proven the so called parents were really who they say they are !but that common sense reasoning makes no sense to emotionally driven communists like you !


----------



## Vel (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We already agreed on that. Can you focus on the broader question?


rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So you can't answer the question? Disappointing though not surprising.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

yidnar said:


> a large % of those children were being accompanied by human traffickers drug smugglers sex traffickers ect ...the children are temporarily separated until it could be proven the so called parents were really who they say they are !but that common sense reasoning makes no sense to emotionally driven communists like you !


Is there a surge of fake families at the border? Experts cast doubts

"
According to Department of Homeland Security spokeswoman Katie Waldman, that 315 percent spike equaled 145 more cases — up from 46 from October 2016 to September 2017, to 191 in the first five months of this fiscal year. Nielsen previously called this surge in fake families “staggering.”

Yet those 191 cases represent just half of 1 percent of the roughly 31,000 people who illegally crossed the border during those five months, department data shows."

So, clearly it happens, but it doesn't seem the percentage is that large.  But I can understand  and maybe agree why even 1% is too much.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > a large % of those children were being accompanied by human traffickers drug smugglers sex traffickers ect ...the children are temporarily separated until it could be proven the so called parents were really who they say they are !but that common sense reasoning makes no sense to emotionally driven communists like you !
> ...


the % is much higher but you are right 1 out of 200 is to high and steps must be taken to ensure the safety of the children !


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

yidnar said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


I would say that harming the rest is not a good solution.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



What were you saying when Obama was harming them on a grander scale than now?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So, you just accused me of a serious crime.   Provide the evidence.   Or better yet, take your evidence to the Authorities.   If not, you are an accessory to treason yourself.

________________________

PTNBAT - Proud to not be a trumpanzee.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


What were you saying when you rode that unicorn that one time?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So you want children to be with criminals that aren’t even their parents?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Of course not. Do you want to traumatize children who are with their parents?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


The parents already did that by ripping their children away from their homes and banking on the slim chance that they would be let through by the US government after they illegally crossed the border.

Your proposal to ignore smugglers because they are the minority would result in the destruction of thousands of lives, including the kids’.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> The parents already did that by ripping their children away from their homes and banking on the slim chance that they would be let through by the US government after they illegally crossed the border.


No, they didn't. It's a different tauma altogether. Amd most of them are trying to get a better situation for their children, which would benefit their children. I wholly reject what is basically an attempt to excuse this separation because of some "original sin".


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 24, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > The parents already did that by ripping their children away from their homes and banking on the slim chance that they would be let through by the US government after they illegally crossed the border.
> ...


Republicans want them deported together, idiot.

You want criminals to be rewarded just because they had the audacity to use their kids as a political shield.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Defense is a explicit job of the federal government. Charity is not.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Show me the bakers in question baking a cake celebrating any of those things.

And the commandments aren't the only rules in the bible. Nice try.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...


<sob>. But...but......
What about Abortion?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Some baker made a cake for Trump and Melania

Ten Commandments are the mighty TEN
Others are....by the way

If god was so opposed to homosexuality, why didn’t it make the top ten?
Coveting did

So, homosexuality must rank somewhere below coveting your neighbors goods and maybe above eating shellfish


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Why would that matter to a Christian?

War is a sin against God, Charity is not


----------



## martybegan (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Considering we have freedom of religion (or we used to) in this country, that isn't up to you to judge, and unless there is an overwhelming government interest, it isnt' up to government ot judge either. and when they do have to intervene it's only via the least intrusive method possible.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It depends on the Christian. Again, unlike you i prefer not to force my views on others. 

You on the other hand prefer to stand behind big bully government with your dick in your hand, wanking off when people you don't like get shafted.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 25, 2018)

Borillar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...




Actually, no they didn't.

We don't count the votes of illegal aliens, the ones Obama told to go out and vote.


Illegals get driver's licenses that say no voting.....

Really?

I say Democrat's who work the polls ignore that blue bar and simply look at the name on the driver's license.

And guess what?

*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California


Think California is loaded with illegal alien voters??????

You betcha'!!!!*





*California* has the largest number of *illegal immigrants* in the United States, with an estimated 2.4 million unauthorized *immigrants* making up about 6.3 percent of the state's total population, according to the Pew Research Center.Sep 14, 2015

*Illegal Immigration Statistics in California - Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/*illegal*-immigration-*California*/2015/09/14/.../691462/



Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage.
*Who was the last U.S. President that sported facial hair while in office?*




*"Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote*
Thanks to a new poll, we now know that approximately 13% of illegal aliens vote. Since they are already criminals, stealing ID’s or using phony ID’s. lie to get welfare, steal jobs—why not vote as they to lose. Since they can not be deported or jailed, they have nothing to lose. Obama is protecting these law breakers.    Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review



Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review



13% of 60 million is 7.8 million illegal alien votes.

13% of 80 million is 10.4 million illegal alien votes.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Of course it is for me to judge

I am a world renowned message board poster....it’s what I do


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Damn...I thought that one was debunked years ago

Guess PC didn’t get the message


----------



## martybegan (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Judging implies a binding verdict, you can critique, you can opine, but you can't judge.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You don’t understand the Interwebs

My decisions are final


----------



## martybegan (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You probably think you are Napoleon as well.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 25, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...



I couldn't get past the first paragraph. Absolutely could not. 

These same heckling mob that chastises us for voting for Trump would absolutely rake us over the coals if we refused to vote for the First Gay Republican President---say, Guy Benson. You bet they would. And yes, I would vote for Guy Benson **if he did not force the issue of gay marriage**, for example. 

If Donald Trump were fronting that adultery should be endorsed for every marriage, or accepted in the church--nope, wouldn't get my vote. He is a terrible husband, no doubt about it. If my daughter showed up at the door with a man like Donald Trump as potential husband I would NOT be happy. But I did not vote for a husband or a pastor, but a president. And he is a great president. 

I just love that the Left has become every purse-lipped, wagging finger, tongue-clucking Church Lady we grew up with. Makes me laugh every blessed day.


----------



## cnm (Jul 25, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Always quite humorous when atheist liberals like you [Witchit] try to lecture Christian people about their faith and how they should practice it. ...


Donald Trump does a much better job lecturing Muslims, agreed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


Merely pointing out the hypocrisy of evangelicals

Given their outrage over Clinton, their excusing of Trumps many, many flaws is laughable

Their beliefs seem situational


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Donald Trump does have many, many flaws as a husband. Absolutely. I would not have wanted to marry him and would be appalled if my daughter did. No doubt about it.

However, he is not messing around with an intern in the Oval Office that we know about--and I hope he would not be that foolish. That we know, he has messed around with ALL his wives, which is a deep sin, and which I do not endorse. However, this was before he was president, and not while on the job "for the American people". Hattip Bill Clinton. If I recall correctly, while that was happening, liberals told us it was no big deal--it was just sex, after all. Right?


----------



## Borillar (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Yeah, well PC isn’t one to let facts get in the way of her twisted belief system. She probably still thinks the Earth is flat and only 6000 years old.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 25, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



A binding verdict means the decision of a tribunal that has legitimate authority and meets its obligation to rule in a neutral manner. All else is critique and opinion. USMB posters are up to our ears in it. Every day. You don't accept all of the beliefs of all of the world's religions, do you? Don't you find some of them silly or offensive or dangerous to others?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Yet, evangelicals condemned Clinton and flock to Trump

Hypocrites


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 25, 2018)

Borillar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





Unlike you.....this phrase about moi is accurate;  "She probably still thinks"


----------



## martybegan (Jul 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They can be silly all they want. Unless their practices create an actual harm (and butt hurt is not harm) the government should leave them the hell alone.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 25, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



And what exactly has the government done to them that was the result of singling them out from the rest of the public?

{{meta.pageTitle}}

_Employment Division v. Smith_, in which Justice Scalia wrote for the majority:

Yes. Justice Antonin Scalia, writing for the majority, observed that the Court has never held that an individual's religious beliefs excuse him from compliance with an otherwise valid law prohibiting conduct that government is free to regulate. Allowing exceptions to every state law or regulation affecting religion "would open the prospect of constitutionally required exemptions from civic obligations of almost every conceivable kind." Scalia cited as examples compulsory military service, payment of taxes, vaccination requirements, and child-neglect laws.​


----------



## martybegan (Jul 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



There is a difference between taxes, military service, child laws and forcing someone to provide a non time sensitive, non-crucial contracted service.

And even Scalia can be wrong sometimes.

And when remedies are made, as in the case of pacifists and military service, they are given other options, such as being a medic, or some other non combat role.

They aren't forced to bear arms against someone else, they are just required to serve. That is the least invasive method of resolving the issue.

"bake or else" is not the least invasive method.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 25, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Then go private. We have public-accommodation laws for a good reason, and this guy signed on when he got his business license. His advertising never said a word. What's to stop another unsuspecting customer from walking in?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So people work very very hard to convince others (and themselves) that they are smart.......it's pretty funny to watch that struggle.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...




Study and achievement does that.....but, you wouldn't understand that, huh?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



A contracted service is not a public accomodation. The people involved in these suits have never said they want to deny point of sale service, which is what is actually a public accomodation. What your side does is consider any time money changes hands a PA. 

So a person walks in, and then has to go to another baker, for a contracted service to take place weeks or months later?

That requires the "bake or else" mentality and the six figure fines that are being applied?


----------



## playtime (Jul 25, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



*U.S. Constitution - Article 6*
[...]

The Senators and Representatives before mentioned, and the Members of the several State Legislatures, and all executive and judicial Officers, both of the United States and of the several States, shall be bound by Oath or Affirmation, to support this Constitution; *but no religious Test shall ever be required as a Qualification to any Office or public Trust under the United States.*


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 25, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...



All his ex wives seem to like him.


----------



## playtime (Jul 25, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *Judgment Days*
> ...


----------



## playtime (Jul 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



they are all money grubbers, that's why.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Indeed it was.  So we hear anyway.
However manipulating the news and/or one's recent pelvic affiliates for the purpose of influencing a national election, that's a whole 'nother ball game.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


He pays them off like he does his hookers


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 25, 2018)

playtime said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



This only covers the application of a religious test to hold office; i.e. the idea that a person who is an Episcopalian, a Jew, a Sunni Muslim, a Hindu, a Wiccan, cannot be rejected based on this fact alone. However, it still is within the rights of Americans to ascertain that this person's personal likes and dislikes will not affect or interfere with his or her carrying out of the public duties of the office in question. If there is any indication that this is not the case, we the People have the right to know.

The people who operate these businesses and then back off due to their "beliefs" are involving other people in the general public in their personal shit.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 25, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



It was extremely hard to get conscientious-objective status during the Vietnam War. A great number of objectors had to flee to Canada. The singer Joan Baez, a Quaker Christian, did jail time for refusing to pay taxes that went to finance the war, as did her husband. I doubt that these current "objectors" would be willing to do jail time. I think that this little cake-baker shit would ever have to guts to go to jail. He just wants to be mollycoddled. He obviously is not ready to make any sacrifice for his religion, much less sacrifice his life. Poor, poor dear.


----------



## playtime (Jul 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



mohamed ali stood by his convictions & went to jail.  he was a bigger man than most 'stand behind the cross'  warriors..


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 25, 2018)

playtime said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Thank you! These people who style themselves as "Christians" are not willing to step forward and endure anything for their "faith." I remember touring the Roman Colosseum and the Catacombs. I don't think that any of these "Christian" boys and girls now are willing to endure any form of discrimination or mistreatment for their "beliefs," much less real peril. They can't even endure a legal judgment and some fine, much less being burned to death or cast into gas chambers and ovens, or shot in front of graves that they were forced to dig for themselves.


----------



## sparky (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Oh...you mean his ex-wives...I was thinking his fundie pastors.....


----------



## AZGAL (Jul 25, 2018)

*What a crap article. Completely BORED half way through and had to stop before it almost had me fall asleep.*


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2018)

Liberals, such as Hillary are actively hostile to Christians, as we can see in this thread.

Trump, despite his personal moral failings, is not actively hostile to them, and willing to represent them and their interests in policy.



Only a liberal could find it odd that the Evangelicals did not vote for Hillary.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Muhammad Ali gave up his title and a million in purses 

No Vietcong ever called me n*gger


----------



## AZGAL (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Merely pointing out the hypocrisy of evangelicals
> 
> Given their outrage over Clinton, their excusing of Trumps many, many flaws is laughable
> 
> Their beliefs seem situational


* geez if my memory serves me...*it seems the DIFFERENCE is that CLINTON Mr. Sexual Assault did it all over the government properties and got caught red handed many times regarding his sexual perversions. Our current President is leading a clean monogamous life and his romance for his stunning wife is requited whilst they are President and first Lady.


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




What was his justification for not serving?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Merely pointing out the hypocrisy of evangelicals
> ...


Why would an evangelical care if it was done on government properties?

Our current President was banging a porn star weeks after his current wife  gave birth to his son. He even paid her $130,000 to keep quiet


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Religious objection


----------



## dblack (Jul 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Seems pretty clear from the quote. He felt less threatened by the Vietcong than by racists in his own country. He was right.


----------



## AZGAL (Jul 25, 2018)

This is exactly why Evangelicals have NO CRITICISM OF THE current President. He has NOT DEFILED the office of PRESIDENT like BILL CLINTON DID. GET IT LIBTARDS or is this just too complicated for you idiots to understand? CLINTON also defiled the Governors mansion too. Stupid speculation about what happened with a tramp porn star PRIOR to the presidency is all you hallucinating desperate HATERS HAVE. Maybe Melania had an open agreement? It is her business NOT YOURS and anything MAY have occurred a long time ago....A LONG TIME AGO and IRRELEVANT to this PRESIDENCY!


rightwinger said:


> Why would an evangelical care if it was done on government properties?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> This is exactly why Evangelicals have NO CRITICISM OF THE current President. He has NOT DEFILED the office of PRESIDENT like BILL CLINTON DID. GET IT LIBTARDS or is this just too complicated for you idiots to understand? CLINTON also defiled the Governors mansion too. Stupid speculation about what happened with a tramp porn star PRIOR to the presidency is all you hallucinating desperate HATERS HAVE. Maybe Melania had an open agreement? It is her business NOT YOURS and anything MAY have occurred a long time ago....A LONG TIME AGO and IRRELEVANT to this PRESIDENCY!
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> ...


Not that long ago

And given his propensity for lying, we have no idea about his current fidelity 
We do know the Third Lady does not share a bed with him


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He claimed Islam is against killing of enemy soldiers? LOL!!!!!!


----------



## AZGAL (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> We do know the Third Lady does not share a bed with him


And how do you know? Keep hallucinating!


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2018)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Err, no, the Vietcong might have killed him, the Evul Racist whites in this country, made him a millionaire.

If that was his justification, it was right that he was jailed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes he did

The US Supreme Court agreed with him


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He could have easily continued making his millions by selling out to an unjust war


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Well, that is stupid on him, and them.


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...





Why did you hit the reply button, if what you were planning on posting, had nothing to do with my post?


Err, no, the Vietcong might have killed him, the Evul Racist whites in this country, made him a millionaire.

If that was his justification, it was right that he was jailed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ali could have easily claimed he had heel spurs

But he risked all for his religious objections


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





His religious objections were bullshit. HIs racist objections were bullshit. 


He openly refused to serve his nation, when called.


He deserved to be fucked.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Evidently not

Ali’s problem was that he was not a white Christian seeking conscientious objector status. The courts found he was wrongly prosecuted for being the “wrong religion”

Ali gave up three years of his career for his beliefs


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Ali's problem was that pretending Islam is a religion of Peace is big fat fucking lie.


It is worth noting that he made his millions beating up people for a living. A very odd career choice for a pacifist.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Hardly
He remained a devout Muslim his entire life 

Unlike fake Christian Donnie Bonespurs


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That did not address my points that

1. pretending Islam is a religion of Peace is big fat fucking lie.

and 

2.It is worth noting that he made his millions beating up people for a living. A very odd career choice for a pacifist


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2018)

What countries have been invaded by Muslims?


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What countries have been invaded by Muslims?




Are you fucking serious?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



That was for overall, not joining objector. Being a medic was an easier route, and usually even more dangerous. And a lot of people faked objector status in Vietnam as opposed to WWII. 

And now your anti-religious bias shows, wow, it only took 4 posts. 

And refusing taxes is different then saying "I don't want to fight". Again plenty of medics in WWII were objectors, they still went there and risked their lives.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

playtime said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



So you want to make not baking a cake a crime instead of just a civil violation?

Fascist.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Why should they have to endure persecution for not wanting to bake a cake for a single type of ceremony, when they all agree they can't deny point of sale services?

Why do you have to be so extreme in your views? Why do you feel the need to force compliance with your world view via government "OR ELSE?"

How can you be such a petty twat?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What countries have been invaded by Muslims?
> ...


Show us a Muslim nation that is invading others


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



What "anti-religious bias"? What exaggeration! Do you except all faiths in the world? It sounds like you are likely recruit for the Taliban or ISIS. Perhaps you are some Haredi guy who gets on an El-Al flight and_ actually expects_ _another passenger to move_ because he needs to sit his fat butt down and he won't sit next to a woman. He needs to book his flights better, perhaps booking two seats together since he is under this restriction.

Religion is a choice, and people who choose to adhere to religions that have out-of-the-ordinary restrictions need to make plans for themselves when interacting with the public. It is not anyone else's responsibility to take up the slack or take their shit. The rest of the general public have things that they have to get done, too. If you follow such a religion, figure out how to follow it in modern society without involving anyone else.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



If you have to equate not baking a cake in one specific situation with ISIS, you lost the argument. 

El Al of all airlines should expect this stuff and try to accomodate. If they can't, then the Hasidic guy has the option to get off the plane. 

So you basically want Religion to "get back into the fucking closet"?

Interesting.


----------



## Correll (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Wow. Already moving the goal posts. 


They expanded by the sword and fire until they were stopped in all directions. 

That they are not currently launching formal wars of aggression right now, is because they have been getting their asses kicked for quite some time, not a change to peace and love.


Dumbass.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


FAIL

You claim Muslims are warlike. We have many, many Muslim nation’s
Show where they went to war to spread Islam. If it is in the Koran, they will not care about the consequences


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Who ever said that. Not all religions are the same. Even considering only the Abrahamic faiths, Jews, Christians, and Muslims, are all divided into separate religions according to their differences in beliefs. There is a very large difference between a southern baptist or an assembly of god and an orthodox.
What I'm saying is that it is up to a practitioner of any religion to make plans for dealing with mainstream society. For example, if one is Jewish or Muslim, don't get a job in a meatpacking plant that handles pork. Please don't apply for a job in a meatpacking plant if you are a vegetarian Hindu.The general public is not obligated in any way to cater to anyone of these people or go around them. It's the attempts by some of these groups to shift the burden of their beliefs on to others that is the problem. 

I've seen these cases:

 Seventh Day Adventist can't work on Saturday, but accepts a job at a 24/7 manufacturing company. The labor contract goes by seniority in terms of who gets weekends off. No. He doesn't get to skip to the top of the seniority list. Should a co-worker be required to give up Saturday and work in his place? NOT
Flight attendant converts to Islam and then refuses to serve alcohol on board. At first, her colleagues took over and then got tired of doing it and complained. Now she's suing her employer. 
Jewish woman manages office that closed at six. Then she wants to leave work on Friday in winter in time to make it home to light the Sabbath candles at sundown and complete the prayers that will lead her family into the Sabbath celebration, as it is tradition that the family matriarch does this. NOPE.
The burden falls on the individual. I have lived within blocks of Orthodox Jewish families, who walked to services on Saturdays and hired people to come switch on their lights when they could not and warm their food, cooked the day before. I have lived near an Amish market that was open from Thursdays through Saturdays, where Amish sold their cheeses, meats, jellies, pretzels. They cannot drive motor vehicles that would bring them down to the DC area from Pennsylvania or wherever, so they hired drivers and trucks.

The people you defend want to push their burdens onto others, yet these burdens are of their own choosing.


----------



## Correll (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Sure they would. Being warlike and being suicidal do not go hand in hand.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Why should a person who owns their own business be forced to provide a good or service they don't want to provide? All of your examples are about employers and employees, not a private business wholly owned by a certain persons or person. 

In the cases above, the worst thing that happens is the person loses their job. They are not fined for their acts, they are not told they can never work again in a field similar to the one they just got fired from. In the cake cases the government has said either bake a cake for this, or never bake cakes again. And by the way here's a 400k fine for hurting someone's feelings. 

What the people I "defend' want to do is not provide one particular type of service, and just that one. They all agree that they can't deny walk in/generic/point of sale items to people just because they are gay. They just don't want to be part of a ceremony they find sinful and against their religion.

This service is non critical, it is not time-sensitive, and it can easily be gotten by another provider. This is not about accommodation by employers as you state above, this is about a person's freedom to engage in commerce and not have to violate their morals. The government can have a say in which cases are valid or not, but based on the 1st amendment and free exercise, they must defer to a person's religious exercise unless a compelling government interest can be found. And even then they must rectify the situation using the least intrusive method possible.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I asked, what countries have been invaded by Muslims
You mocked....Are you serious?

I am still waiting for a reply. The far right constantly claims Islam is a religion of war

I asked you a simple question.....show me

There are six Islamic States and dozens more that are Muslim majority

Show where they are waging war on non Muslim  states


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


So if they refuse to serve negroes, it is their business?


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 26, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Always quite humorous when atheist liberals like you try to lecture Christian people about their faith and how they should practice it.   ...     ...



It's even funnier when they attempt to express that not voting for their favorite sinner ...
Is any worse than voting for another sinner ... 

They attempt to suggest that because one person is a sinner ...
And you may vote for another person that is a sinner ...
You somehow embrace the latter sinner's sins.

We are all sinners ...
All sins are equal in the eyes of God ...
So on the sinning question, no one person is better than another in the eyes of God.

What they are attempting to do is assume the divinity of God in passing their own unworthy judgment on a person's sin.
That's what makes God divine and people assholes.

Unfortunately ... There are plenty of people who call themselves Christians that do the exact same thing ... 

.​

.​


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Show me a religion that makes being black a sin, and then we can talk.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



He was the one who got the business license, which requires following the rules.Let him surrender his license and go private as an artist. He was the one who advertised wedding cakes, even online. He deliberately hid himself in his advertising while saying that his services were available to the public. If one advertises that s/he creates wedding cakes, this is what one does or surrender the business license.

The only "compelling government interest" involved here is ensuring the free flow of commerce and the lack of discrimination in it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Your question

Why should a person who owns their own business be forced to provide a good or service they don't want to provide?

So should businesses refuse service to blacks if they don’t want to provide?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


And that is the crux of the argument

As an individual, you have the right to hate anyone you want. 

A business does not have a right to hate


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Laws cannot override constitutional rights. Free exercise is a right. Do you really want the concept of "Bake or else" applied to everything? Why does a gay couple's butthurt override a religious person's butthurt just because they want to sell something.

Gay Marriage is a new concept. someone could have gone into the wedding cake business under the assumption they would never have had to provide a cake for a gay wedding. Why should they be punished for not wanting to provide this one single service? Why is the only choice do it or do something else?

Are you that fucking petty that you must have everyone think like you, act like you, believe like you, OR ELSE?

So if a Butcher sells meat, ALL butchers must sell pork, even Jewish ones, because pork is a meat?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The market would handle that on it's own. Government is no longer needed.

Considering I agree with PA laws when it comes to actual PA's, the whole "No Blacks allowed" sign thing would be illegal to me.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Why does a business give up it's constitutional rights automatically just because it it selling something?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Oh, poor you. If there is a shift in the wedding-cake business, the business owners have to deal with it as part of their business.  It it a very different set of circumstances if a business owner does not stock that product, which means that it is not in-house. I doubt that the local Afghani-run kabob place can get you a pork chop on special order. When one goes into a store expecting to find what one wants to buy (this happened to me yesterday), it is not the store's responsibility to get it for you. They have only what they have in stock.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I am not the issue here. unlike you i support people's rights even when i disagree with their actions, or would never do what they want to do. 

You are drawing an arbitrary line. A wedding cake is a wedding cake, meat is meat. Why does one get a pass an the other not a pass? 

Your bias makes you feel like fucking over people you disagree with. Your statism makes you run to government to do your dirty work for you. And your overall asshole nature makes you get some feeling of glee when said people's lives get ruined.

All over a single cake for a single event that the couple in question can easily get somewhere else.

This isn't denying point of sale, this isn't making people not sit at a counter, this is purely spite on your part. 

What a miserable human being you must be.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


The market did not handle it on its own. In practice, Jim Crow America conspired to refuse service to blacks 

Same thing is happening with Gay Marriage. They lost the issue in the courts and now are conspiring to prevent service to gay marriage 

It does not just apply to cakes. It applies to photography, limos, receiption halls, music, invitations, hotels


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The market before and during the 60's and the market today are two different things. 

For contracted services, why is this an issue? 

Why should people be forced to endorse a ceremony they don't believe in?

Progressives don't just have to win, they have to crush their opponents and ruin them. What a fucking bunch of pathetic losers you are.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


In spite of your insults, this turns on what a business has in stock and what crafts one advertises and then fails to do. the rest of your comment is horseshit.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



A meaningless point. If a wedding cake is a wedding cake, why isn't meat meat?  Until recently there WAS no such thing a same sex marriage. Why is there a need by progressives to not only win when it comes to government, but to force everyone to live how YOU want to live OR ELSE.

And as an aside, I SUPPORTED New York passing legislation to legalize Same sex marriage. I would probably support States making plural marriage legal as well, via legislative action. My issue has always been FORCING States to issue SSM licenses via court action,and FORCING people to provide services they don't want to under penalty of fine and losing their businesses. 

And as I said before when it comes to actual point of sale transactions, I SUPPORT PA laws. I support PA laws when it comes to things like Hotel rooms and such. What I don't support is extending PA laws to things like fucking wedding cakes orders weeks or months in advance, that can be gotten from someone else just as easily, in order to fill the void in progressive's souls that requires them to not only get what they want from the government, but force others to act like them and think like them OR ELSE.

Get that through your thug head?


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> The market before and during the 60's and the market today are two different things.
> 
> For contracted services, why is this an issue?
> 
> ...



Damn Marty ... You can be a business owner and discriminate against whomever you feel like, for whatever reason.
Unless you are either stupid enough to make it obvious or policy ... Or self righteous enough to make it an issue by stating your intent.

The market (the products, services, prices, location, contract labor etc ...) ... Is how you do it ... 

If you are business owner and want to fight for the bottom of the market ...
Then you may have to bow to the concerns of people who don't have your success in mind.

.​


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > The market before and during the 60's and the market today are two different things.
> ...



One shouldn't have to be shifty to perform free exercise.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



For blacks, the market has changed. Nobody would dream of denying service to blacks...even if they could.

But that market, in some communities, is turning against gay marriage

They are fine if you have to go to another community to get married. Block access to hotels, banquet halls, florists, musicians...even bakers

Your kind is not wanted around here....look elsewhere


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 26, 2018)

I have to butt in with this one as I just experienced it minutes ago. There is an Ethiopian grandmother in my building, who has the Christian cross (Ethiopian style) permanently tattooed on her forehead. She had her granddaughter with her. I was carrying down the stairs a heavy load of glass, plastic, tin cans, so that I could take it to the recycling center. She tried  to grab the bag so that she would carry the heavy bag and not me. There are Christians, and then there are people who call themselves Christians.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> One shouldn't have to be shifty to perform free exercise.



It isn't being shifty at all nit-wit ... 

As a business owner ... I can most certainly do business with ...
The clients I want ...
Providing the products and services I want to provide ...
For the price I want to receive ...
Using the employees I want to hire ...
Without asking another fucking fool on the face of the Earth.

It's when you attempt to fight what someone else's desires are that you find conflict.
It's not their business ... They don't have your success in mind.

Why the fuck would you be stupid enough to give them the opportunity to make your business decisions?
If a person wants my products or services (because I told them they are available) ...
Can walk through the door (because they know where it is and find it convenient enough to get there) ...
Can pay the price (because they can afford it) ...

You're damn right I'll take their money.
If you for one instant think I cannot limit the people who meet those requirements to suit my desires ...  Then you are a fool.

The best thing to do is stop selling shitty crap ...
Focus on quality over quantity ...
Targeted Marketing ...
And limit your liabilities ... By providing better products and services, at higher prices to exclusive clients.

I already stated that if you are a business owner and want to roll in the mud with the trash ...
Then you are most probably going to end up having to smell like their shit ... 

.​


.​


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If an entire community decided to not participate, THEN I can see an issue with regards to commerce and then forcing them to provide it.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > One shouldn't have to be shifty to perform free exercise.
> ...



What does that have to do with SOMEONE ELSE not wanting to participate in something they find sinful?

Stop projecting your views on others.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> What does that have to do with SOMEONE ELSE not wanting to participate in something they find sinful?
> 
> Stop projecting your views on others.



That's the point nit-wit ... 

It specifically has to do with the fact they were self righteous enough ...
To assume they were as divine as God in judging the sins of another sinner ...
Instead of using functions of the market to limit the clients they want to do business with.

If they want to play religion and politics with their business ...
Then they deserve the crap they end up with.

There are ways you could use market functions to limit selling wedding cakes to gay couples ...
Unless you are stupid enough to think you are God and try to telling them that you won't because you think they are sinners.

It's the same with any condition of exclusion.
Are you doing business or playing politics ... 

.​


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with SOMEONE ELSE not wanting to participate in something they find sinful?
> ...



What a self-centered little prick you are.

God forbid people are honest about their beliefs and try to live their lives the way they want to.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> What a self-centered little prick you are.
> 
> God forbid people are honest about their beliefs and try to live their lives the way they want to.



You call me self centered because I don't have to have Congress or the government agree with what I think to do business?

You're the self centered person trying to make other people do things the way you want them to.
I use the market to do business and don't force things my way.

You're the prick that needs to validate your beliefs through the forced actions/compliance of others ... 
 I don't have to assume I am God and tell someone they are a sinner ...
To forego taking responsibility for my own actions, and not participating in what I may think is a sin.

.

.​


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > What a self-centered little prick you are.
> ...


Ironically, they whine and cry yet won't take the action at their state level by actually doing the WORK to get laws they don't like repealed....They just whine.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > What a self-centered little prick you are.
> ...



No, you are saying government should have their way with people, and people need to "trick" government to get what they want.

Can you even have a coherent thought in that dime store head of yours?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Once again body-twat goes with the "stop having opinions on an opinion board" bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Why the qualifier? If a muslim state wars against a muslim state it is still war, thus undermining the claim to be a religion of peace.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> No, you are saying government should have their way with people, and people need to "trick" government to get what they want.
> 
> Can you even have a coherent thought in that dime store head of yours?



The government should not have a fucking thing to do with my business ... 

And as long as stupid self centered pricks like you feel the need to run around calling other sinners, sinners ...
You're just going to end up fighting the stupid battle you asked for ...
And creating more problems for business owners who abide by their faith. and use market functions to provide their desired clientele.

On another note ... It is you who cannot comprehend anything past your own self righteous garbage.

.​


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > No, you are saying government should have their way with people, and people need to "trick" government to get what they want.
> ...



1. I don't call others sinners.
2. My view is for point of sale services like bodegas, hotels, supermarkets and such when you open your property up to the public you have to sell to the public.
3. On the other hand contracted services don't fall under this catagory.
4. Fighting for free exercise is not "stupid" 
5. Having to be shady about it is letting the other side set the rules. Fuck that.
6. Sod off, you wanker.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


That is the way Jim Crow worked.....the entire community enforced the peculiar institution

Now, what if the community of Buttfuk Kentucky decided they didn’t want no gays getting married in their town?  Any photographer, florist, baker or wedding venue that provided a service to gays would be black balled. 

Just like they did under Jim Crow


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then the courts can force said community to follow a Consent Decree because they all colluded to deny a service as a blanket denial, not as individual choices.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> 1. I don't call others sinners.
> 2. My view is for point of sale services like bodegas, hotels, supermarkets and such when you open your property up to the public you have to sell to the public.
> 3. On the other hand contracted services don't fall under this catagory.
> 4. Fighting for free exercise is not "stupid"
> ...



You give up "free exercise" in your business ...
When you grant any other motherfucker on the face of the Earth the ability to determine how and why you do business.

You don't have to agree with me ... And I don't have to be shady about anything.
I can flat out tell your stupid ass I don't want to do business with you.

The government, the members of Antioch Baptist Church, the Gay Pride Commission, the Congressional Hispanic Caucus ...
None of those motherfuckers have a say-so in whether or not I do business with anyone.

You don't understand free exercise ...
You don't want free exercise ...
You want compliance with your silly desires nit-wit ... 

.​


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I don't call others sinners.
> ...



Not true. The whole "give an inch take a mile" thing is how the progressives justify their overreaching laws.

Good luck with that. Try denying a point of sale item "just because"

Absolutists are the scourge of the earth.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


FAIL

You claim Muslims are waging war to spread their religion
Yet you can’t point out any examples where they did it


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


They will all wrap themselves in the Bible and claim their religion forbids supporting gay wedcings. Conservative packed courts will agree


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why the qualifier?  If a christian state wars against a christian state it is still war, thus undermining the claim to be a religion of peace.


----------



## Correll (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No, I ridiculed the idea that they are a Religion of Peace and commented on how they HAD spread their religion by sword and fire.


I've seen this with you before, an inability to understand the concept of time. 


Pull yourself together and don't waste my time, with stupid fucking games.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The thing is that a whole community doing so would then become something the government would be concerned about, because it would actually be interfering with commerce. Not individual transactions, but commerce as a whole. 

If a whole community pulled something like that off, my support would then shift to the same sex couple.


----------



## Correll (Jul 26, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Thank you for agreeing.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


FAIL

Show us something recent to back your claim


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


And I’m saying the conservative packed courts would support their right to do so on religious grounds....regardless of how shallow


----------



## martybegan (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't think so. A whole community colluding to interfere with commerce would be a tough sell to strict constructionists. When a community as a whole decides to take similar action, what you get is an end run around making a law to achieve the desired effect. THEN equal protection would also come into play, in addition to commerce.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

It's really not this hard.

Either vote for a man whore or someone who wants tax payers to pay for genocide.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> It's really not this hard.
> 
> Either vote for a man whore or someone who wants tax payers to pay for genocide.



Who in the heck ever wanted tax payers to pay for genocide??? Exaggeration. Hyperbole. Once again.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Not true. The whole "give an inch take a mile" thing is how the progressives justify their overreaching laws.
> 
> Good luck with that. Try denying a point of sale item "just because"
> 
> Absolutists are the scourge of the earth.




You keep talking about businesses burying themselves when they don't have to ...
Mainly because your ideas require absolutes ... 

If you want to run a business that intends to limit the ability for anyone to exercise their freedoms ...
Whether those freedoms are religious or lifestyle ...
Then shut the fuck up when in blows up in your face.

If you, for some stupid reason, feel the need to bring the authorities into the matter ...
Instead of using the market conditions available at your disposal and some common sense ...
To tailor the business you want to conduct, with the clients you want to conduct business with ...
Then suffer with the crumbs of your failures and at the hands of government, the market, or the community.

All I ever said is that business can get along fine without any of the nefarious pleas to government ...
To overcome an obstacle people like you just don't have the wherewithal to better manage on their own.

Inches are given and taken  ... When you are stupid enough to leave the directions up to the discretion of someone else.

.​


----------



## Circe (Jul 26, 2018)

Witchit said:


> You didn't read the article, did you.
> 
> No. Of course you didn't.



I read the three paragraphs...…...there isn't MORE, is there? That was boring enough. 

Why don't leftists get it that you aren't really allowed to give us reading assignments on discussion forums?

Discussion forums are for DISCUSSION, not long-winded propaganda.

Not of interest.


----------



## Circe (Jul 26, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > *I did thirty years in the Assembly of God* so you can just forget about trying that argument on me.
> ...



Could have something to do with the expressed atheism....…………………..Just a guess.


----------



## Circe (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> You don't have to agree with me ... And I don't have to be shady about anything.
> I can flat out tell your stupid ass I don't want to do business with you.
> 
> The government, the members of Antioch Baptist Church, the Gay Pride Commission, the Congressional Hispanic Caucus ...
> None of those motherfuckers have a say-so in whether or not I do business with anyone.



Public Accommodation laws have not worked out well. I entirely agree with all you say. I think customers have a responsibility to behave themselves decently if they want to get to shop or live or rent in a given business. The violent rioting of Black Friday shopping lately has spoiled it for everyone, for instance. Black bad behavior in housing is a real problem. I think some pressure to act normally decent would be of great benefit to the black community as well as to stores. The market could sort out the situation, if free: after all, stores or properties lose customers if they discriminate on any given basis. They may prefer not to if it doesn't cost way too much to cater to bad actors.

There is no reason on Earth why a baker should have to bake a perversion cake if he does not want to: that's just wrong to enslave him that way. And it's just as wrong under the current law for Red Hen staff to all gather and throw out the Sarah Sanders party and then scream and harass them all down the street, as they did: it's okay if leftists do these horrible things but not all right if a conservative politely declines some business? Darn.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 26, 2018)

Circe said:


> Public Accommodation laws have not worked out well. I entirely agree with all you say. I think customers have a responsibility to behave themselves decently if they want to get to shop or live or rent in a given business. The violent rioting of Black Friday shopping lately has spoiled it for everyone, for instance. Black bad behavior in housing is a real problem. I think some pressure to act normally decent would be of great benefit to the black community as well as to stores. The market could sort out the situation, if free: after all, stores or properties lose customers if they discriminate on any given basis. They may prefer not to if it doesn't cost way too much to cater to bad actors.
> 
> There is no reason on Earth why a baker should have to bake a perversion cake if he does not want to: that's just wrong to enslave him that way. And it's just as wrong under the current law for Red Hen staff to all gather and throw out the Sarah Sanders party and then scream and harass them all down the street, as they did: it's okay if leftists do these horrible things but not all right if a conservative politely declines some business? Darn.



Thanks for thinking about things.
And you make some good points about the cost of doing business with certain customers.

Although not specific to race or sexual orientation ...
I had no desire to do business with ghetto thugs, white trash, and crack heads.
So ... I created business standards and conditions that by proxy eliminate those customers.

Therefore ... I don't have to replace equipment destroyed by irresponsible, uneducated asswipes.
I don't have conflict in the work environment that involves people that don't know how to behave and that would disrupt the business I would like to conduct.

I couldn't meet the requirements of the public accommodations laws if I specifically stated who I didn't want to do business with ...
Or why I didn't want to do business with them.

Using the market functions available ...
I can accomplish the atmosphere I want and limit my clientele ...
Without asking anyone's permission and staying within the confines of the laws.

You just have to think ... And figure out effective ways to avoid issues you don't have to address in order to accomplish the same goal.




Even if I made wedding cakes and didn't approve of gay couples ...
And the government effectively forced me to bake them a cake ...
I would send the proceeds from the cake to a Christian Charity ...
Claim the donation as a tax deduction ...
And make the government pay me back out of its pocket for thinking it has a clue about smarter business ... 

.​
.​


----------



## playtime (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > This is exactly why Evangelicals have NO CRITICISM OF THE current President. He has NOT DEFILED the office of PRESIDENT like BILL CLINTON DID. GET IT LIBTARDS or is this just too complicated for you idiots to understand? CLINTON also defiled the Governors mansion too. Stupid speculation about what happened with a tramp porn star PRIOR to the presidency is all you hallucinating desperate HATERS HAVE. Maybe Melania had an open agreement? It is her business NOT YOURS and anything MAY have occurred a long time ago....A LONG TIME AGO and IRRELEVANT to this PRESIDENCY!
> ...



4th lady...

ivana
ivanka 
marla
THEN
melania.


----------



## playtime (Jul 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



he didn't shit his pants & got a 4-F like a draft dodging mediocre guitar player/pedophile.


----------



## playtime (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



you are an idiot.  stfu.


----------



## playtime (Jul 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



if a public business that enjoys tax breaks because of the taxpayers of the city & state should not have the right to be bigots.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jul 26, 2018)

Witchit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


So good to know I'm an Agnostic so I can associate you with a multitude of hypocrites who bludgeon those you despise with your sanctimonious providence.

30 years with the Assembly of a God you reject...

Tell me, hypocrite...

When were you taught in this "Assembly of God" to despise those you disagree with?

When were you taught in this "Assembly of God" to ridicule and insult those who have a different view that fails to align with your ideology?

Did you just go to this "Assembly of God" to wear those fine clothes you purchased to "Flaunt" your superiority,  then go home and reject your Religion, and live a different life?

Regale me with your "Superiority!"


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Uh Oh....someone's feeling a little persecuted.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jul 26, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Persecuted?

I have no Cross to bear...

No guilt...

No animosity...

You...

Like Witchit...

Are pulling a ball and chain and fail to realize this burden is of your own design.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jul 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


But... but... but ...""The Messiah"

@TheMessiahSong

#mylegstingle

#wearetheoneswevebeenwaitingfor


----------



## Correll (Jul 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Sure, here you go.


Arab–Israeli conflict - Wikipedia


----------



## Correll (Jul 27, 2018)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Do you realize that "Yeah, but" is an admission of my point?


Re Ali.


His religious objections were bullshit. HIs racist objections were bullshit.


He openly refused to serve his nation, when called.


He deserved to be fucked.


----------



## playtime (Jul 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



he went to jail for them; gave up his freedom & his career.

my point stands.


----------



## Correll (Jul 27, 2018)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...





He should have served more time. ANd it is good that society hurt his career.


----------



## playtime (Jul 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



but he didn't serve more time, did he?  &, besides-   the pants shitting draft dodging mediocre guitar playing pedophile served no time because of his cowardice to stand up to his convictions. 

lol... perhaps he'll go to the whitehouse & get a medal from president tinkles  someday... ha!  who am i kidding? 

i wonder what the motor city 4-F madman  was doing in 1981 besides boinking underage girls?  

certainly not anything like this...


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really good read for all those of us who absolutely cannot grasp how people who call themselves people of faith have embraced an obviously unchristian man.
> ...


--------------------------------------------   that is the funniest thing about these lefties and then the simple fact that they think of themselves as Christian  Sunni .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


---------------------------   TRUMP is the best of all that he ran against and defeated .   Ted Cruz may have also been ok  G5000


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Egypt was run by the military they were not an Islamic State


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ali was a devout Muslim to the point of changing his name.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 27, 2018)

Erdogan was elected president because he promised to *MTGA* ...   

(* Make Turkey Great Again*)


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------    JUDGING people concerning their Eternal condition or reward or punishment is a very unChristian thing to do isn't it ??  I always heard that only God should Judge  Witchit .


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Not true. The whole "give an inch take a mile" thing is how the progressives justify their overreaching laws.
> ...



What "pleas to the government"? The government is what is causing the problem. The courts are the solution.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Awww, does playbitich have a sadz?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I guess I forgot the part of the Constitution that says you lose your 1st amendment rights due to tax breaks.....


----------



## dblack (Jul 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



They're playing this game across the board. Forcing "benefits" on us, and then using them to justify stripping us of our rights. This is exactly why libertarians opposed the "benefits" in the first place.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



The Christian faith is not aligned with politics. People who follow the religions that make up what is known as "Christianity" hold views that are all over the political spectrum. Being a Christian is by no means synonymous with being a "conservative" or a right-winger. Apples and oranges. There is no equation there. In fact, all of our presidential candidates have been Christian in every election in my lifetime. Last time around, I voted for the Methodist.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

just laughing or giving the old funny icon to your proclamation in post 440 that ALL USA Presidents have all been Christian   Lysis .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

and many of the things that YOU modern so called or claimed 'kristians' or lefty 'kristians'  advocate are not legitimate Christian practices or lifestyles except in your own minds   Lysis .


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> just laughing or giving the old funny icon to your proclamation in post 440 that ALL USA Presidents have all been Christian   Lysis .



On my screen the post says "in my lifetime".

Maybe I have a "special" screen.  Yeah that must be it.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He refused to go to war.  That's called "conscientious objection".

Know what would happen to the war business if everybody did that?

Need a calculator?




​Fascists.  Such cat toys.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

mornin POGO !!


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------   and by the way but i think that it is the ONE Christian Religion that is made up of Many Denominations within the ONE Religion of Christianity .    If i am correct its just a small point but i just wanted to CORRECT you and to get yer feedback  Lysis .


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> mornin POGO !!



Mornin' Pismoe.  

Prepare for battle.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Hear that everbody?  Christianism has "many denominations", and yet when Sunnis and Shiites and Wahabbis and Sufis come up it's all just lumped into "Islam".

Having it both ways: Priceless


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

so whats yer point , my post was on Christianity POGO .   You wanna talk 'rop' . religion of peace or 'islam' thats fine with me .   If i am correct about Christian Denominations i was simply Correcting Lysis on the many Denominations within the ONE Religion of Christianity   Pogo .


----------



## playtime (Jul 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



you got that outa what i said?

lol... fail.   it was short & to the point is all...   because, well -  you are an idiot & you know the rest...


----------



## playtime (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and many of the things that YOU modern so called or claimed 'kristians' or lefty 'kristians'  advocate are not legitimate Christian practices or lifestyles except in your own minds   Lysis .



ha.........   this should be fun... like what?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

Did i mention 'islam' in my posts in this thread .   Maybe i did but i don't remember when  Pogo .


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and many of the things that YOU modern so called or claimed 'kristians' or lefty 'kristians'  advocate are not legitimate Christian practices or lifestyles except in your own minds   Lysis .


Several of our Presidents have been atheists including our current one


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Yah, he hadz a sadz....


----------



## playtime (Jul 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



i'm not even a he.

_idiot._


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and many of the things that YOU modern so called or claimed 'kristians' or lefty 'kristians'  advocate are not legitimate Christian practices or lifestyles except in your own minds   Lysis .
> ...


--------------------------------------- yeah , maybe , course i was just responding to Lysis posted claim in post 440 that all Presidents were Christian and i didn't think of that athiest possibility   RWinger .   All Presidents were perceived to be Christian or were at least Westerners except for one 'prezident'   so thanks for the mention of possible 'athiests' in the Presidential woodpile   RWinger .


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



yah, SHE hadz a sadz.

Fixed it.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> just laughing or giving the old funny icon to your proclamation in post 440 that ALL USA Presidents have all been Christian   Lysis .


-------------------------------   and looky here  RWinger , see my post 441 that was in response to the claim made in post number 440  RWinger .


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 27, 2018)

Witchit said:


> What is going to be a surprise is when they get turned away at the pearly gates.


There are no Pearly Gates.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 27, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Always quite humorous when atheist liberals like you try to lecture Christian people about their faith and how they should practice it.   ...     ...


Why? Aren’t conservatives always lecturing Muslims about their faith?


----------



## playtime (Jul 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



There is no "one religion" of Christianity. "Christianity" is made up of a variety of different religions. A  southern baptist is NOT an Episcopalian, a Methodist, a Lutheran, a Quaker. Southern baptists have their own religion. Like I said before, I voted for the Methodist. I am not Methodist, BTW.


----------



## playtime (Jul 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



i find it amusing when one sect says another sect aren't true christians.  some think roman catholics are a cult who think the mormons are a cult & they all think the church of scientology are freaks...


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

Denominations are not religions and you are talking about DENOMINATIONS as far as i am aware .  Christian Denominations are all under the Christin religion as far as i am aware  Lysis .   Baptists are a Denomination within Christianity same as Lutherans and Methodist as far as i am aware  Lysis .


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Anyone running for President has to at least pretend to be Christian 

We are not prepared to elect a non-Christian or atheist at this time 

Recent Presidents who have been atheists include Trump, Obama, Clinton, Reagan and Nixon


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2018)

playtime said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Scientology has nothing to do with Christianity, it's more a hippy dippy new wave thing with Sci fi stuff added.


----------



## night_son (Jul 27, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...



You should run with this through field and over hill and across vale, and see how effective an armor it proves against the wearer's own internalized sea of thorns. Upon arrival at those empyreal gates, the shame for being human might instead consume the accuser, who in rushing across the terrain of life, arrived tattersall welted and unclothed, unlike the believer who chose to walk the journey, and arrived there with every stitch of his burnoose in place.


----------



## playtime (Jul 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



they actually mix jesus in there somewhere.  & so do the mormons...  who believe in getting their own planet..


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Don't even know (or care) who "the Methodist" was.  

It continues to baffle me that Wikipedia commonly (though with rare notable exceptions) for some reason lists "religion" under vital facts of politicians.  It has no bearing on anything, yet there's Wiki pretending it does.  It seems more like an imprimatur saying "it's OK, this one follows the approved Abrahamic path".

I can recall the big deal being made about JFK being Catholic -- which I never would have known (or cared) had the fake issue not been raised, and the purported reasoning behind it was just bizzaro.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Barely. 



> "Scientology's upper-level materials tout the concept of Jesus as God as being a fiction that ought to be removed by 'auditing'".[6]


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...


Sure....as you carry on as if you believe you are persecuted.   Be the Martyr then.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------- Americans are not prepared to elect a non Christian knowingly and thats a good thing at least in my opinion so Thank GOD .    Course one nonChristian did sneak through fairly recently because of the votes of dummies , dems , liberals and inclusive type dummies and 'rinos'  RWinger  .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   'jfk'  in the 1960s was a 'papist' simply by being a devout Catholic .   Heck in 1960 even i at 9  years of age knew that Catholics hold the 'pope' in high regard and are probably influenced by the 'popes' reasoning and Commands .   Heck , i think that the 'pope' is  Gods voice on earth as far as devout Catholic are concerned .    I think that the 'pope' is known as 'the vicar of Christ'  Pogo .


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Thank you for illustrating exactly what I meant by "bizzaro".  Saves me the work.

I suppose this wackadoodle shit comes from the same ignorance about Mormons or Muslims or whoever.  We were Catholic and knew this base of reasoning was bizzaro even in 1960.

That was the first time I ever heard of that wacko shit.  Came to learn later that it had been going on over a hundred years, championed by the Klan and the Know Nothing Party.

Bigotry is some weird-ass shit.  It's like the bigot doesn't even WANT to know any better.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


No President who professed to be anything else but Christian has ever been elected


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Yet, JFK never pushed catholic doctrine while he was Senator or President 

Proved his critics wrong


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Denominations are not religions and you are talking about DENOMINATIONS as far as i am aware .  Christian Denominations are all under the Christin religion as far as i am aware  Lysis .   Baptists are a Denomination within Christianity same as Lutherans and Methodist as far as i am aware  Lysis .



Denominations ARE different religions.This is why the different groups within Christianity need to differentiate themselves. No more "I'm  Christian" because this is meaningless;


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


------------------------------------------  He was a 'papist' , you never know when he'll start listening to the 'pope' if he had lived   RWinger and Pogo .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

article on PAPIST and be careful of the POPERY if any 'popery' appears .    --- Papist - Wikipedia  ---


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> article on PAPIST and be careful of the POPERY if any 'popery' appears .    --- Papist - Wikipedia  ---



OMG.......

Catholics!


----------



## playtime (Jul 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



barely doesn't mean it doesn't.   there are freaks from all spectrums of a lot of religions & christianity is probably #1.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > article on PAPIST and be careful of the POPERY if any 'popery' appears .    --- Papist - Wikipedia  ---
> ...


-----------------------------------  ITS just some info meant to inform and to refresh my memory about 'jfk' and his nasty family  RWinger .


----------



## playtime (Jul 27, 2018)

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## AZGAL (Jul 27, 2018)

"It's the racism that stands out."...*it's how illogical the title of this thread is that stands out...

unconvincing
*


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have to disagree with you here. trump might be questionable, but the rest of the men you mentioned were Christians of various practices, like it or not.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

i don't think you are talking to me and my only comment is that most USA Presidents were Christian or they were close enough to being Christian for me .    As for the reason , all Presidents except for one were practitioners of WESTERN Culture , traditions , law and thinking .     And WESTERN Practices come from Christianity  Lysis .


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 27, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i don't think you are talking to me and my only comment is that most USA Presidents were Christian or they were close enough to being Christian for me .    As for the reason , all Presidents except for one were practitioners of WESTERN Culture , traditions , law and thinking .     And WESTERN Practis come from Christianity  Lysis .


Christianity is fragmented. All of Presidents who have held the office were from "western culture" and were Christian. Which sort are you talking about? All have been "practitioners" of western culture, traditions, law, and thinking.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think you are talking to me and my only comment is that most USA Presidents were Christian or they were close enough to being Christian for me .    As for the reason , all Presidents except for one were practitioners of WESTERN Culture , traditions , law and thinking .     And WESTERN Practis come from Christianity  Lysis .
> ...


----------------------------     i think that most all USA Presidents have been Protestants but i don't know the Denomination and I don't know for sure but many were probably Good Baptists .   'jfk' may have been the first and only 'catholic' President but i don't know for sure   Lysis .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think you are talking to me and my only comment is that most USA Presidents were Christian or they were close enough to being Christian for me .    As for the reason , all Presidents except for one were practitioners of WESTERN Culture , traditions , law and thinking .     And WESTERN Practis come from Christianity  Lysis .
> ...


------------------------------------   just because all Presidents were SUPPOSEDLY from WESTERN Culture doesn't mean that they All practiced or thought or did their duties as a WESTERNER   Lysis .


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 27, 2018)

Left Wingers can't go 1 minute without calling people racist.
It's what they live for.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


They had to claim to be Christians to be elected. None showed Christian leanings before being elected. While Obama was a churchgoer, he went because his wife made him and it was good politics in a black district


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Left Wingers can't go 1 minute without calling people racist.
> It's what they live for.


We call them like we see them


----------



## pismoe (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------    ' none showed Christian Leaning that YOU recognize as Christian Leanings eh '  in your Opinion ,    -----------   well tough RWinger .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 28, 2018)

and 'mrobama' was simply a pwick and 'muslim' leaning as he grew up in muslim dominated 'indonesia' from what i hear   RWinger .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 28, 2018)

here is your 'mrobama' RWinger .   ---   Photo of Obama in Muslim garb shows deep ties to faith, claims Fox News host | The Express Tribune  ---   posted for the  'photo' of 'mrobama' in muslim garb dreaming of the Atlas mountains or 'mecca'  RWinger .


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 28, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Left Wingers can't go 1 minute without calling people racist.
> It's what they live for.



It's the words and the behavior that counts.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




And what do you think that proves?


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Excellent example of the "No True Scotsman" logical fallacy.


You lose.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


As a devout atheist ....I can tell pretend Christians from those who truly believe
It is a combination of looking at their churchgoing before they became President, how often they attend as President, their references to faith when they speak, their moral values. There is a difference in legitimate faith and faith for a photo op

Mike Pence is a legitimate man of faith.......Trump is not

Atheist Presidents.......Trump, Obama, Clinton, Reagan, Nixon


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




And his excuse was bullshit as we see from all the violence and war in Islamic history.




Evangelicals had a choice between a candidate that was actively hostile to them, and one that was willing to represent their interests in policy.


They choose the one that was not their enemy.


ONly a fucking asshole would pretend to be confused about that, and consider the only possible answer to be racism.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your limited knowledge of history is betraying you


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I have repeatedly asked you to show all the violence and war in Islamic history

You can’t point to a single Islamic run country going to war
Countries that have Muslim populations and went to war were run by the military


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...





You do know that that won't happen right?


What you do get, is that one side might not have the will to fight for their nation, and that side loses.



Think what would have happened in WWII, if the American people didn't show up to fight.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




NO, it is not. 


Your response to me meeting your request for recent war waging by muslim nations against non muslim nations, 


was to deny that Egypt is a muslim nation, because they were not an "islamic state".



That is the No True Scotsman Logical Fallacy and a big old fail on your part.


You lose.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




NIce moving of the goal posts. 


ie more logical fallacies and more losing by  you.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


------------------------------------------   and then , to sum your post all it , it all amounts to being YOUR Opinion   RWinger .


----------



## playtime (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



what kind of person he was & how your 'beliefs' about him are quite a dichotomy.   plus you excused the pants shitting coward from being able to be combat ready who came to be known as the motor city madman a while back-   all of which ties in to being the idiot that you are, cartoon boy.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




It is to his credit that he was able to see the suicidal black man as his Brother and saved him.



It is to his DIScredit, that he did not see his fellow white Americans as his brothers and did not go to fight next to them.


No dichotomy there.


----------



## playtime (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



lol... & who called him a *igger,  back in the day? lol... i bet you think 'taking a knee' is about the flag & anthem too, right? 

btw-  are you heading to DC on aug 12 to join up with  your brothers?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The USSR would have still kicked the Nazis' ass, like they did anyway?

What do I win?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Ya learn so much in this joint.  Here I just learned that only white people got drafted and sent to Vietnam.

Can't wait to find out how then did Ali get drafted.  

What a maroon.


----------



## dblack (Jul 28, 2018)

So, it sounds like the theme of this thread is that Democrats lost because they pissed off the racists. I wonder if they're planning to piss them off again?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I bleev you can add Lincoln to that list.  Unless you're limiting to recent history.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If you read your history, you would realize there is a huge difference between an Islamic State run by clerics and a state with a large Muslim population run by the military. 
If I start applying your logic to countries with large Christian populations, you will lose big time


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Jefferson too
But I was looking more post WWII presidents


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Once again you flaunt your lack of knowledge about American History
Blacks were over represented in combat during Vietnam
Seems they didn’t have a doctor on the payroll to claim they had heel spurs


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Then it is your opinion that all presidents were men of faith


----------



## pismoe (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------------------------------       in my opinion all appeared to be men of Christian Faith except for 'uno'   RWinger .


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


You are entitled to your opinion

If you want to believe everything a president says about himself, you are welcome to do so


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Many people are believing that.  More people are believing that than anybody since Reagan.  
Amazing, incredible believing.


----------



## BookShaka (Jul 28, 2018)

Witchit said:


> There is no "meaning of morality" where this man is concerned. And for a moment I'm going to go back twenty years, to when I was a woman of faith.
> 
> I don't think God will forgive their hatred of Obama, believing the lies, and supporting a man who exemplifies in no wise the faith they profess. I don't believe God would turn a blind eye to all the suffering of the separated children and parents, which the "Christians" are fine with, because they don't grasp the concept of sanctuary, refugees, or asylum.
> 
> ...



As it turns out, you’re NOT God and if you’ve were ever a Christian then you know sins can be forgiven. In the eyes of God no sin is worse than another. You seem to have tunnel vision where you think you’re right and anyone who disagrees with you is wrong—I used to be of this mindset before I figured out that I don’t know it all. 

Lies are everywhere and they certainly don’t just come from the right and anyone who thinks so is in dire need of a reality check.


----------



## BookShaka (Jul 28, 2018)

Witchit said:


> He's just a bludgeon they use to try to get their way.



Wow this is the most disgusting comment I’ve come across on USMB. The ugliness of human nature isn’t exempt to those who have faith in God. Each individual’s relationship with God is unique and you’re in no place to judge others for their beliefs when their beliefs have nothing to do with you and aren’t threatening to you and yours. Your assumptions do nothing other than make you look a fool.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 28, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



How is Christianity #1?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "meaning of morality" where this man is concerned. And for a moment I'm going to go back twenty years, to when I was a woman of faith.
> ...


In the eyes of God no sin is worse than another

What total BS.........coveting your neighbors goods is as bad as murder


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## harmonica (Jul 28, 2018)

Witchit said:


> *Judgment Days*
> *
> In a small Alabama town, an evangelical congregation reckons with God, President Trump and the meaning of morality*
> 
> ...


1. there is no heaven/hell/pearly gates
2. ''obviously unchristian''??!!!  hahahhahah  please prove/specify/explain
3. lies about Obama???--he hates America/whites/police


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...





So much for religious objections, then. Racial animosity has never been accepted as a reason not to fight for your country.


And, the irony of your question about the flag and anthem, right over your head.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Maybe. ANd a world where the Soviet Empire ran right up to the Atlantic, a lefty like you might have like that.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




THat is a very nice strawman you have there. I can see that you are proud of it. 


I respectfully decline your invitation to play with it. It is all yours. NOt mine. NOTHING TO DO WITH ME.


Sooo, piss off.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why should blacks have fought under the flag of Jim Crow?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You asked the question

He made you eat it


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The point we were discussing was if Islam was a Religion of Peace, to support or not support Ali's supposed religious objection. 


YOu asked for examples of mulsim majority nations waging war against non muslim nations. 

When I gave it to you, then you invented reasons why those examples were not good.


And by "reasons" I mean bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Don't tell me, tell Ali.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Thank you for admitting that the religious objections were bullshit. 


He should have done more time.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




His answer revealed him to be a fool, and possibly a marxist.


The world would not be a better place with either a more powerful Nazi Germany, or a more powerful Soviet Union (in history).


That you see that as a  win for him, just shows how deluded you are.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Now you are back peddling 
I never said Muslim majority...that would be as silly as blaming Nazi Germany as a Christian majority
There are six Islamic States run by clerics. If they are as warlike as you claim, they would be banding together to attack non Muslim states

They aren’t


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are moving the goalposts again 
You asked what would have happened if we didn’t join the war

He told you


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dont have to

He handled the issue quite well


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So sad for you...at the end, he was considered an American hero for standing up for his convictions....something trumpanzees just don't understand....they have no role model for that.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Your words, loser.

Evangelicals explain their support for Trump. It's the racism that stands out.


"Show us a Muslim nation that is invading others"



In other places you mentioned muslim majority, and you did not add the qualifier for muslim run for quite some time.

And I rejected your attempt to move the goal posts.




YOur conclusion that their lack of waging a large Holy War, right now, is proof of not being warlike,


is the most hilariously low bar, any dishonest fool has ever tried to set.



By playing such games you admit that you know you talked yourself into a corner.



Anyway. 


Evangelicals had a choice between Fucking Hillary, who is their enemy, and a man, Trump, who is willing to work with them, and represent their interests in policy.



Only a lying ass would pretend to be confused about why they choose the way they did.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




HOw did I move the goalposts? I challenge you to explain that, or admit that you are a lying moron.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




HOw so? He claimed religious exemption, then cited racial issues. 


THat sounds like the mistake a retard would make.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Hey, it's your idea.  I neither can nor should take the credit blame.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Which convictions are we talking about?

His stated religious objections, or his cited racial reason?


If we can't even tell at this point in time, sounds like America might have been overly generous with the mega sports star.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I said zero about what would have been "better".  Nor did you.  You asked what would have happened, I gave you the answer, and now you want to change the question.  What does that reveal you to be?


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




NO, I said nothing about only whites being drafted. That was all you.


I'm not going to be defending a crazy statement that you made. IT is on you.



I understand. As a lib, you are always on the wrong side of the issues, so you have to lie, to defend your polices and political positions.


It must be hard for anyone with an once of human decency.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Jezziss Christ on a Cracker ---- it's sitting right there in the quote nest.  

Roll tape.



Correll said:


> It is to his DIScredit, that he did not see his fellow white Americans as his brothers and did not go to fight next to them.



Dishonest HACK.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I in no way tried to change the question. My point about how the world would be worse was made.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nice try

Your example was 50 years ago and not a Muslim nation any more than Nazi Germany was a Christian nation


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Which is not a claim that they were the only ones there. 


Ali is the one that made it racial.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Whites suffering the agony of heel spurs were not drafted


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Then you must be saying Ali would have fought alongside black (, yellow, red) soldiers, just not white ones.

I didn't think you were that stupid.  Perhaps I misunderestimated.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Somebody had to stay home and protect the New York sex clubs, lest STDs become extinct.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






My example was of the last 50 years, and was a number of muslim cultures, acting very, very warlike.


Religion of Peace my ass.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I can see why you are so desperate to change the subject. You have certainly lost and your inability to be honest about that, is making you look like an ass.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





If you don't understand something some one is saying, don't assume something stupid and then attack them for it.


ASK. 


Moron.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Once AGAIN --- **YOU** singled out "whites".  I just demonstrated that with your own post.  Did you forget in 23 seconds?


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Ali is the one that raised racial objections to fighting for this country. 


Why are you trying to twist this to make it something i'm somehow responsible for?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Our President fought bravely against heel spurs

If he had gone, the war would have ended quickly, he knew more than the Generals


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Now you're saying Ali came back from the dead to hack into your account?

What a guy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



His religious convictions were strong enough to convince the Supreme Court in a 7-2 vote

Your hatred of a non Christian faith still won’t accept it


----------



## Pogo (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He woulda bombed the shit out of them.  And then paid their legal fees.


----------



## Correll (Jul 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I understand why you are playing so stupid. You realize that you were wrong, but are too liberal to admit it.


----------



## Correll (Jul 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Sure, religious objections with examples of racial issues in the US cited as "evidence".

You can say "the Supreme Court" as often as you want. That is still fucking stupid as hell.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Highest court in the land

More power than a message board bigot


----------



## Correll (Jul 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




1. Me? A bigot? FUCK YOU.

2. And you still are just Appealing to Authority, INSTEAD of defending his claim. Because you know it was bullshit.


So, when pressed, your argument comes down to nothing personal attacks and an Appeal to Authority. 


You lose, loser.



Anywhoo, Evangelicals had a choice between a lib, who hated them, and a populist who was willing to work with them.


ONly a lib would be confused by their choice.


Dumb asses.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are EXTREMELY bigoted against Muslims and Mexicans 

OWN it


----------



## Correll (Jul 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So, when pressed, your argument comes down to nothing personal attacks and an Appeal to Authority.


You lose, loser.



Anywhoo, Evangelicals had a choice between a lib, who hated them, and a populist who was willing to work with them.


ONly a lib would be confused by their choice.


Dumb asses.


----------



## playtime (Jul 29, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



the diverse beliefs based on eclectic practices within the 'cloak' of christianity.   from speaking in tongues to using no invasive medical intervention to using snakes to having multiple 'wives'...


----------



## playtime (Jul 29, 2018)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



i would think he identifies himself as black b4 anything else but does NOT have to be one or the other.    _right over my head?_

lol...


----------



## playtime (Jul 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



or used their 'religion' to minister in france to get outa it,  whilst bunking in a french 'palace' 

well that sure beats the leach infested swamps in 'nam.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, when pressed....I bring up your unrestrained bigotry against Muslims and Mexicans


----------



## playtime (Jul 29, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



the choice was between hillary & a facist who is putin's bitch.


----------



## Correll (Jul 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Are you serious? Are you seriously pretending not to realize your own actions?


You lost the debate, Islam is not a Religion of Peace, Ali refused to fight because of racial discrimination, and now you are attacking me personally.


You are an asshole.


----------



## BookShaka (Jul 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Well you’re not God now, are you? So it matters not what you think.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Most of those sects are rather small.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your unsupported hatred is noted


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BookShaka said:
> ...


You do realize that God posts on this board don’t you?


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




My pointing out your rudeness is not hatred, it is justified anger.


Your lying about that, is more of you being an ass.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2018)

The point remains.


Evangelicals had a choice between a liberal who was actively hostile to them, and a populist who was wiling to work with them.


Only a liberal would think their choice was based on racism.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your bigotry is well documented


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2018)

Correll said:


> The point remains.
> 
> 
> Evangelicals had a choice between a liberal who was actively hostile to them, and a populist who was wiling to work with them.
> ...


They have a choice of not supporting someone who is hostile to their values

Yes, Trump hates gays and Muslims like they do. But his horrific family values and lack of personal integrity is inexcusable


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> What "pleas to the government"? The government is what is causing the problem. The courts are the solution.



Pleas to government ... When you require the government's permission to do what you want with your business.
Problems caused by government involvement  ... When the People choose to make government the arbitrator in their business.

You can choose to go to court (government) ... I'm going to market and doing some business ... 



.​


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > What "pleas to the government"? The government is what is causing the problem. The courts are the solution.
> ...


Yes, you require the governments permission to operate your business

You must conform with fire codes, health standards, labor laws, hours of operation....even public accommodation


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Yes, you require the governments permission to operate your business
> You must conform with fire codes, health standards, labor laws, hours of operation....even public accommodation



Yes ... A Business License is required ... Easy enough to get.
Of course they are harder to maintain for a hairdresser or florist ...
The state is going to want their regular fees.

Fire codes, health codes, safety may be regulated (FDA, EPA, DEQ, OSHA etc ...) ...
Are all codes/regulations that can and should be met  for common sense reasons as well as sustainability (with the exception the EPA gets goofy sometimes).

Labor laws, hours of operations, public accommodations and more ...
Are feel good legislative constraints that can be manipulated using available market functions.

.​


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > What "pleas to the government"? The government is what is causing the problem. The courts are the solution.
> ...



The whole reason we have courts is to act as arbiters.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> The whole reason we have courts is to act as arbiters.



That's what I said ... 

If you have to go to court make the government your arbiter in order to try and secure your business ...
Then don't be surprised when the People and government aren't really interested in your personal desires or the success of your business.

You can operate your business within the confines of your beliefs without taking someone to court.

.​


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > The whole reason we have courts is to act as arbiters.
> ...



Sounds great in theory....

Not so much in real life.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



The first bunch are not used to punish Thought Crime. 

PA laws evidently are the new sword of the Thought Police.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > The whole reason we have courts is to act as arbiters.
> ...


That’s worked well until those beliefs were supported by Jim Crow laws

We don’t serve negroes here was enforced by both the community and local laws. 
The free market did not adjust ....that is why it was necessary for the federal government to step in


----------



## dblack (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Exactly. And that's where we should draw the line. Equal treatment of all by _government_ is crucial to a free society. Trying to force everyone else to treat each other equally is the opposite.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



The very fact the situation was caused by LAWS means the free market could not be involved. Even if a business wanted to serve blacks "in the front" they were prevented in doing so by the laws in question.

So the market didn't adjust because it could not adjust, due to the local laws.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The point remains.
> ...




Your spin on the values of those you hate, is irrelevant to any discussion of their choices.

Trump is not hostile to their values, he just did not exhibit them. HILLARY is hostile to them and their values. 

Your opinion that his failures at family values is "inexcusable" is just your opinion. Obviously most evangelicals managed to forgive them, or at least stomach them. 



Trump was willing to work with them. Hillary was not.


Only a liberal would see that as evidence of "racism".


----------



## playtime (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



so?  they are plentiful.  with Muslims,  it's pretty much fundie or moderate...


----------



## playtime (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yep, that's  a fact, jack.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



They also keep to themselves mostly. 

I don't see snake handlers going on jihad.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Sounds great in theory....
> 
> Not so much in real life.




It's possible your life sucks ... 

Sooner or later you may actually figure out you're the problem ...
Along with your dependence on man's law for validation.

.​


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great in theory....
> ...



Nothing wrong with the law. It's the appropriation of law by progressive morons that is the issue.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



"PA laws" huh?

Like this one?

Thought police is exactly right.  Preach brother.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wow, dug that one up eh?

It's Pennsylvania so I'm sure I can find a law about not washing your ducks on tuesday that's still on the books somewhere. 

Is that law even enforced anymore?


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> That’s worked well until those beliefs were supported by Jim Crow laws
> 
> We don’t serve negroes here was enforced by both the community and local laws.
> The free market did not adjust ....that is why it was necessary for the federal government to step in



You haven't been paying attention to the conversation ...
Or missed the part where I said nothing about requiring the government to write a fucking law to accomplish what I want in business.

Jim Crow laws were the result of people who wanted to play politics.
They used the government (law) in attempts to accomplish their business goals.
They suffered at the hands of the same government they used.

You can use existing unregulated market functions to hire who you want to hire ...
Do business with whomever you want to do business with ...
And conduct business pretty much any way you and the consumer can agree upon.

You are just going to have to think ... And quit relying on the government to provide for or protect you (they suck anyway) ... 

.​


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



At the risk of re-posting what's surely already been....


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Yes, a picture from the 60's or oven the 20's shows that Christians right now are a threat to all......


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



You'll note the dates --- enacted 1973 (not 1673) and amended (but not repealed) 1992 which by sheer coincidence is exactly 300 years after "witch" executions at Salem.

Hey, you nailed it with "thought police".  Just thought you deserved an accolade.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 30, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There are no religions of peace.....particularly all the patriarchal ones.  That doesn't mean that there doesn't exist people in those religions who believe in peace over war.   Gandhi for example.....the Fathers Berrigan for other examples.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



and has it ever been successfully applied?

Those Bakers have been successfully sued into oblivion.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Aha, fell right into the Composition Fallacy trap.  Just as I planned.  Nya ah ah ah.  (/twirls mustache)

My work is done here.  Go in peace.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Ali could have made such an argument. Instead he made it racial. That is a fail for him.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ummm, no.

At best you are going with the Tu Quo Que fallacy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2018)

dblack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


That is where the civil rights act fell short
You can pass all the laws you want.....but you can’t force me to serve negroes 
Extremists are trying the same tactic against gay marriage


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2018)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It was racial

It highlighted the fact that we should have been fighting for the civil rights of our own people rather than people 10,000 miles away


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Right now, they are a threat to gays


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually those laws were made so you couldn't serve blacks, even if you wanted to.

you forget most of these people, if not all of them, admit they can't deny point of sale services, nor do they want to.

They are asking for a right to deny service in a very specific situation. 

But progressives can't let that happen, because heresy must by stamped out in all its forms.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Umm... Most of the guys in this picture are probably dead.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


It went beyond the enforceable segregation laws to all social interactions which were enforced by the community 

The very specific situation is hatred of homosexuals...it should not be allowed


----------



## playtime (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



those are the fundies.  if the extreme fundie christians had their druthers- they would have their own jihad.  not a lot of difference between the two extremist factions of their respective ideologies.


----------



## playtime (Jul 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



oh hell- there's no such thing as redundancy when it comes to proving something with facts...

note the date.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2018)

playtime said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...







>> Mr Collier claims the no crosses will be burned, only 'lighted.' He did not, however, clarify the distinction.  <<  

(from here)


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Progressives can't let anything happen, because if they were alive they'd be about 150 years old by now.


----------



## playtime (Jul 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Au contraire, I have taken on and vanquished yon Composition Fallacy.  Long may it rot.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 31, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Really? At this point most Christian fundies probably just want to be left alone. 

The best they can hope for is Roe being overturned and Abortion being kicked back to the States.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 31, 2018)

playtime said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



And?

They are exercising their political rights. You don't lose your rights when you get Religion or if you are a bigoted asshole. 

Put it this way, if they ever got their way, it means they are a supermajority in the country, and your problems aren't limited to just some laws being passed.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ah the label game, the 1st and last resort of the person with nothing better to provide.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Nope. 

Try learning your fallacies a bit more.


----------



## Correll (Jul 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Which is not grounds for a religious objection, and thus he should have served his full sentence.


I am impressed that you have admitted that. It is very rare, especially for a lib to admit that they were wrong.


Good for you.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Hey, it's your label.  Show me that it actually exists in today's world.  And how those people live so long.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You deny left leaning people consider themselves "progressive"?

I actually call them progressive statists. The more hip term these days is democratic socialist.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Au contraire again.  This particular fallacy is prolly the one I smell out most often.  In this case you opined, quote, "I don't see snake handlers going on jihad".  Filtering out the poetic terms you're implying Christians are disinclined, by account of their Christianism, to commit violence, i.e. it is not in their compositional nature.  Wellsir I read that and provided an easy example that takes that theory to the cleaners, eats its lunch and in the process mixes its metaphors for dessert.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



"Democratic Socialist" at least has a shred of definition, via Bernie Sanders.  "Progressive" is a term from the turn of the 19th/20th century that has long faded into history.

What you just used above was "progressive" the adjective.  Anything that includes progress is "progressive".  At base it means "not static".  But your original term was 'Progressive" the noun, to wit: "progressives can't let that happen".  And that, sir, is a label.

A label which I might add I've been challenging anyone and everyone to define on this board outside of its 1890-1920 usage, which no one has ever addressed.

Now me, I don't use terms I can't define....


----------



## martybegan (Jul 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



If you use the term progressive today, most people automatically know what you are talking about.

The SJW, big government types that infest the democratic party. 

If you think government is the solution to pretty much everything, you are a progressive.

If you think 1st amendment free speech protections have limits beyond fighting words and "yelling fire in a theater" you are a progressive.

If you follow identity politics from a leftist bent, you are a progressive.

It's actually quite easy to define if you actually put some effort into it.

What they are no longer is "liberal" in the classical sense.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



First off I'll readily agree that nothing on that list is "Liberal".  But the question was "Progressive".

"Most people know what you're talking about" obviously falls on its face as definition.  Most of what you've given as examples here are activist leftist stances.  If that's what you actually mean --- and I don't know yet if it is but if so --- why not just say that instead of trying to recycle a hundred-year-old already-used different term?  That just results in a single term meaning two disparate things.  

The problem with this sort of vague terminology is it's weasel-wording.  If you charge in without an established definition, you can retroactively plug in (or remove) any trait you want after the fact if it turns out to be convenient or inconvenient to have done so.

So given the only definitions we have, if we're not referring to the corpse of Jane Addams, by "Progressive" you must be describing "people who desire things to improve".  That's all we have to go on, and it ain't exactly scary.  It should include --- everybody.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 31, 2018)

> One prominent black pastor, Lawrence Ware, left the denomination altogether, writing that the widespread reluctance to criticize Trump on racial issues revealed a “deep commitment to white supremacy.



^ Stop right there.  One cannot assume that a reluctance to bash a sitting American president is the direct result of "White Supremacy".  In fact I can prove this pastor is full of shit.  If the denomination were *really* racist, Ware would have left while Obama was president, because of the denomination's hatred for the "uppity negro' in their White House.   Apparently, they weren't racist enough to bash the last president either.

All Ware did was expose *HIS *racism.  Maybe pastor Ware would find Chicago and the Rev. GD America Wright, and friends, Louis Farrakhan, and  Rev. Al Sharptongue more to his liking...

Or better yet, remove the politics and the hatred for Trump from your church  and replace it with the doctrine of Jesus: 





> "Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's"


 He didn't say, "Do away with Caesar, or condemn Caesar, or rebel against Caesar".
We are to pray for our leaders.  And Love God and each other.  Preach that...


----------



## martybegan (Jul 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm not the only one using the term, and like most recycled terms, it's use is for convenience, nothing more.  If most people understand what I am talking about when I call someone "progressive" what is the real issue?

Progressives back then are different from Progressives now. Liberals in the 1700's to 1800's were different from liberals in the 1950's and  1960's, and the term nowadays is in flux, with classic liberals saying current leftists, i.e. progressives, are often illerbeal. 

Labels are there to simplify language. When i say progressive, in most people's mind, the SJW, tofu eating, straw hating, government loving trans-ish pan sexual stereotype is what pops in.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He can’t have both?
It was not his only objection 

Court agreed he was right


----------



## Correll (Jul 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The racial angle was the real one, because Islam is not a religion of peace.


The court was wrong. His argument is obviously bullshit.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 31, 2018)

martybegan said:


> I'm not the only one using the term, and like most recycled terms, it's use is for convenience, nothing more.  If most people understand what I am talking about when I call someone "progressive" what is the real issue?
> 
> Progressives back then are different from Progressives now. Liberals in the 1700's to 1800's were different from liberals in the 1950's and  1960's, and the term nowadays is in flux, with classic liberals saying current leftists, i.e. progressives, are often illerbeal.
> 
> Labels are there to simplify language. When i say progressive, in most people's mind, the SJW, tofu eating, straw hating, government loving trans-ish pan sexual stereotype is what pops in.



Dang Marty ... Pogo is not going to agree with you ... 

Whether or not Pogo is satisfied with your or anyone else's understanding of the labels they commonly use is not a requirement.
It would be easier to honestly respond to Pogo with  ... "We don't necessarily give a fuck what you like to use as far as terms".

Priorities people ... Leave the shit like arguing with Pogo about his desired definitions ...
When you and the rest of the people you are talking to know what you are saying ...
And that doesn't serve a useful purpose ... Alone.

You're not debating policy, ideas, vision, nor direction ... You're arguing about whether or not Pogo can accept change ... 

.​


.​


----------



## playtime (Jul 31, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



the point being they are just as active 'today' as they were back then... only their violence has been curtailed because of the law.   you tried to pass that ideology off as something that isn't happening today.  just wait until august 12 in DC... all those christiany taliban types will be out & proud of themselves.


----------



## playtime (Jul 31, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



teddy roosevelt... (R)... was the founder of the progressive party.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



"Fighting Bob" LaFollette (R) and Henry Wallace (D) later ran under similar names, 1924 and 1948.  The latter died over 50 years ago.  His Progresisive agenda was ending segregation and calling for universal health care.  LaFollette's Progressive policy was to outlaw child labor, discontinue Wilson's imperialism in Latin America and defend civil liberties.

Oooooh, scary stuff.

That's why it just falls flat when the careless wags want to recycle the term as if it's some kind of slur.  The original Progressive movement was all about government accountability, ferreting out corruption and public civic participation. 

Apparently they think those are bad ideas.  Hard to figure out. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the only one using the term, and like most recycled terms, it's use is for convenience, nothing more.  If most people understand what I am talking about when I call someone "progressive" what is the real issue?
> ...


​*Change *requires a *destination  *--- something to change TO.  You can't change if you don't know, and can't define, what it is you're changing _to_.  You can't just get in the car and go "somewhere".  You need a destination.

What we have so far is not a definition --- it's an IOU.

Pogo don't take no credit.
And he almost never gets any too.  ​


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ​*Change *requires a *destination  *--- something to change TO.  You can't change if you don't know and can't explain what you're changing to.  That's not a definition --- it's an IOU.
> 
> Pogo don't take no credit.
> And he almost never gets any too.  ​



That's what I said ... You don't know where you are or where you are going.

Change requires a destination you don't know and cannot plan (accurately on the societal level in any case).
It changes from what it was when you started to what it is along the way and when you get there ... 

Now shut up before I take your cashews away.

.​


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Nor are you the only one I've asked a definition of, yet somehow nobody anywhere has one.

What do you think that means?

Once again, "most people know what I mean" is not any kind of definition.  What you keep telling me is that you don't have one.  And if you don't have one then you have no point, as your subject is a blank space.




martybegan said:


> Progressives back then are different from Progressives now. Liberals in the 1700's to 1800's were different from liberals in the 1950's and  1960's, and the term nowadays is in flux, with classic liberals saying current leftists, i.e. progressives, are often illerbeal.



Uh nnnnno.  "Liberal" means what it means.  "Progressive" means what it means.  You can't just slap the same term on wildly different things, even directly opposite things, and expect coherency to result.  Terms are not "in flux"; they are misused by those who just don't understand what they're using.  "Leftists" for example may very well be illiberal.  They don't mean the same thing,_ nor are they supposed to_.  A leftist being illiberal is not an incongruency, any more than a baseball bat that is not aluminum.

That's why I'm asking for a definition.  The fact that you can't think of one should be a great big screaming clue that the term for whatever you're trying to express, is inadequate.  I put it to you that you are using a term that has no function.




martybegan said:


> Labels are there to simplify language. When i say progressive, in most people's mind, the SJW, tofu eating, straw hating, government loving trans-ish pan sexual stereotype is what pops in.



Finally --- something stabbing at a definition, yet woefully inept.  This word salad starts with some activist-leftist principles, mixes in tofu (wtf?) and then "straw" (completely lost now), with a dash of authoritarianism (we're all over the map) all wrapped around a gooey center of sexual liquidity.

Care to essplain how the ingredients to all that goulash stew have anything to do with each other, let alone go somewhere?

And once again we're back to "what pops in most people's mind [sic]".  Again that's, to quote Bob Uecker, juuuuuuust a bit outside of anything specific.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ​*Change *requires a *destination  *--- something to change TO.  You can't change if you don't know and can't explain what you're changing to.  That's not a definition --- it's an IOU.
> ...



You wanna wrassle me for my nuts?  Gotta lose the wet suit first.

Wait.... on second thought, leave it on.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2018)

Evangelicals support the Trump because they truly believe God can use an evil man, think Nebuchadnezzar, to accomplish His Will.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> You wanna wrassle me for my nuts?  Gotta lose the wet suit first.
> 
> Wait.... on second thought, leave it on.....



Whoa-Whoa-Whoa ... 
Wrestling, your nuts, wet suit, leave it on ... We are gonna need a pad, pencil and couch to carry this conversation and further.

.​


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You wanna wrassle me for my nuts?  Gotta lose the wet suit first.
> ...


​

A "pencil" huh?

Dammit.  Overqualified again


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> A "pencil" huh?
> 
> Dammit.  Overqualified again



 Overqualified?
Pencils have erasers and allow change ... Something yet have yet to master.

.​


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the only one using the term, and like most recycled terms, it's use is for convenience, nothing more.  If most people understand what I am talking about when I call someone "progressive" what is the real issue?
> ...



Meh, on boards sometimes you have meaningful debate, sometimes you have flambe twatwars, and sometimes you quibble over the meaning of words with OCD types.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



No, it's because they have no real political strength and much fewer numbers. Unless of course progressives keep making them the boogeyman and give them free advertising while at the same time pushing identity politics. 

The best thing to do August 12th is ignore them.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2018)

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Again, I admit the term progressive means something different now than it did 100+ years ago. Just like liberal means something different.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wow, talk about OCD. I thought I was bad.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2018)

Big Trump rally in Tampa yesterday.  Five hours before he was to speak there was about 18,000 people standing outside in line with the threat of impending thunderstorms.  At the time of the speech the police estimated close to 30,000 people inside and standing outside.

Some of them were evangelicals.  All of them want this country to be great again and know Trump is doing a great job.

These stupid Moon Bats really need to get professional help for this epidemic of mental health illness known as Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2018)

Trump crossing the swamp


----------



## dblack (Aug 1, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Conservative has changed as well. Far more radically than I ever imagined it would. People are malleable animals.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2018)

dblack said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



That also depends on what you consider a conservative. Libertarians are often lumped into the "conservative" side of the fence, yet most of the things they want to implement would require radical change. 

In the end the only real differences are what people think of when it comes to control, i.e. authoritarian vs checked power, federalism vs single power source, private economic control vs. collective economic control, and sovereignty that flows up vs. flowing down.


----------



## dblack (Aug 1, 2018)

martybegan said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Well, those are the differences that matter to me. On most issues, I see Republicans and Democrats as being on the same side. But they still find plenty to argue about.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


A liberal by any other name is still a liberal


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2018)

martybegan said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Libertarians are borderline anarchists


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Any liberal who wants to skirt around the 1st amendment is not a liberal.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



"Big L" Libertarians maybe, but "small l" libertarians are mostly "classical" liberals.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > A "pencil" huh?
> ...



You mean "Yeti"?

Oh do go on.  Tell us about your uh, experiences with Yeti.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



<< cashews


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2018)

martybegan said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



So you're actually suggesting words should flail around with no definitions?

What's the point of using them then?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2018)

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



NO, they do not.  Again, somebody misusing a term _does not_ mean that term is required to take on their own erroneous definition.

And you yourself agree with this, where you just issued the self-contradiction:



martybegan said:


> Any liberal who wants to skirt around the 1st amendment is not a liberal.



This is truth.  Now STAY there and quit bouncing between the two.  Got more bouncing back and forth around here than a Stormy Daniels performance.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



1st: You don't own the ability to define words, word definitions have always been by consensus, Especially words used in the political spectrum.

A dog may be a dog, but a progressive is what people think it is when they use it. and when most people understand what said person is trying to imply, it's a usable word, despite your desire to lock it into it's 1880's to 1910's definition.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


WTF are you babbling about


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Zackly.  That's why I asked YOU, since you used it.  I couldn't presume to tell you what you mean.
If yer gonna use a term you have to be able to say what it means.  Apparently in this case you can't.

So lemme guess --- you're gonna go on using it anyway amirite?


----------



## playtime (Aug 2, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Evangelicals support the Trump because they truly believe God can use an evil man, think Nebuchadnezzar, to accomplish His Will.



they are alllllllllllll  about israel & the end of days.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Figure it out, skippy.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I've explained it repeatedly, and most people who read my posts know what I am talking about when i use the term progressive.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2018)

Just because someone misuses a term beyond its common accepted definition does not mean anyone else has to adopt it.

The misuse does require a public correction every time it is misused.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Just because someone misuses a term beyond its common accepted definition does not mean anyone else has to adopt it.
> 
> The misuse does require a public correction every time it is misused.



Why is the default assumption that the term is being misused? 

Progressives self identify with the term as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2018)

You are confused again.

Misuse the definition of a word, expect to be corrected.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are confused again.
> 
> Misuse the definition of a word, expect to be corrected.



I am not misusing it.  People understand what I am talking about when I use the term to describe SJW twats like you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2018)

martybegan said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are confused again.
> ...


People are LTAO at you when you misuse words.


----------



## BlackSand (Aug 3, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Just because someone misuses a term beyond its common accepted definition does not mean anyone else has to adopt it.
> 
> The misuse does require a public correction every time it is misused.



Do you know how many definitions there are for the word "table" ... Or the multitude of variables they include?

To attempt to correct someone because you don't agree with their definition ...
When they still communicate in a manner that expresses the ideas they wish to express ... Is your problem ... 

Difference between Socialism and Progressivism | Difference Between

.​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2018)

Poor comparison, BlackSand.  To correct someone who is deliberately misusing a definition outside of its common accepted purpose is a holy purpose.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I am not misusing it. 

There are "classical" progressives, and today's progressives, just like there are "classical" liberals and today's liberals.


----------



## BlackSand (Aug 3, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Poor comparison, BlackSand.  To correct someone who is deliberately misusing a definition outside of its common accepted purpose is a holy purpose.



Really ... What's God got to do with it ... 

.​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2018)

That you even have to ask the question.


----------

